# gravidanza fuori dal matrimonio



## Old paco (19 Aprile 2007)

*E' tutto finito*

.


----------



## Old paco (19 Aprile 2007)

.


----------



## Old Fa. (19 Aprile 2007)

Accidenti, ... è un vero incidente questo.

Beh, è ovvio che non sono affatto favorevole alla soluzione che ti espongo, ... ma non vedo in questo caso altre vie d'uscita; se tu o lei foste stati liberi ... vabbè inutile discuterne.

Non rimane far passare tuo figlio come se fosse dell'altro (marito di lei), ... non credo che disturbereste molto la media annua già abbondantemente presente di figli adulterini.

Quello che dico è per nascondere il danno: in alternativa potete confessare e far saltare per aria le vostre rispettive famiglie, ... con figli al seguito.


----------



## Noregi (19 Aprile 2007)

anche la media degli aborti non è tanto bassa


----------



## Old paco (19 Aprile 2007)

.


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Aprile 2007)

paco ha detto:


> proprio nessun consiglio?


 
Mah...come fai a fidarti di quello che dice?


----------



## Old paco (19 Aprile 2007)

.


----------



## Old paco (19 Aprile 2007)

.


----------



## Old paco (19 Aprile 2007)

.


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Aprile 2007)

paco ha detto:


> Infatti è l'unico dubbio che mi permette di continuare ad affossarmi... che me la voglia far pagare? Non lo so è un inferno


 
non capisco.Dici di averla lasciata perchè hai capito che vilevi salvare la tua famiglia.E che lei ti ha detto du essere incinta in risposta a una tua mail.Per cosa le avevi scritto?Continuavi a rimanere in contatto con lei?Da quanto è finita la vostra storia?


----------



## Old paco (19 Aprile 2007)

.


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Aprile 2007)

paco ha detto:


> L'avevo rivista da un paio di giorni e volevo recuperare almeno il rapporto di amicizia che avevamo prima. E così le avevo detto di sorridere perchè non era sola. Lei mi risponde che aspetta un figlio mio...


capirai..e come fa ad esserne certa?che sia tuo?


----------



## Old paco (20 Aprile 2007)

.


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Aprile 2007)

paco ha detto:


> Niente sesso con suo marito...


 



















non ci credo.


----------



## Old paco (20 Aprile 2007)

-


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Aprile 2007)

paco ha detto:


> Era questo il motivo per cui cercava un altro uomo, ed ha preso una cotta incredibile... la mia paura è se decide di confessarlo al marito


 
cioè???dopo due figli col marito..all'improvviso niente seesso???NAAAAAA...


----------



## Old paco (20 Aprile 2007)

.


----------



## Old Fa. (20 Aprile 2007)

paco ha detto:


> Io farei come dici tu... ma non dipende solo da me... come mai mi ha nascosto tutto per due mesi e solo ora mi getta in faccia questa storia? Ho una paura tremenda di perdere mia moglie i miei figli e tutto il resto... è stata grande passione ma ho rinunciato per la mia famiglia... dovevo pensarci prima? Ma non immaginavo mai ad una conclusione del genere
> grazie


Non sprecare un solo secondo a pensare al ... "se avessi, ... se forse, .... se avessi potuto ecc" ....

Totalmente inefficiente e privo di soluzione questo pensiero.


----------



## Old paco (20 Aprile 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Non sprecare un solo secondo a pensare al ... "se avessi, ... se forse, .... se avessi potuto ecc" ....
> 
> Totalmente inefficiente e privo di soluzione questo pensiero.


 
Come dovrei affrontarla secondo te dopo questa sua confessione?


----------



## Old simo (20 Aprile 2007)

*Paco*



paco ha detto:


> Io farei come dici tu... ma non dipende solo da me... come mai mi ha nascosto tutto per due mesi e solo ora mi getta in faccia questa storia? *Ho una paura tremenda di perdere mia moglie i miei figli e tutto il resto...* è stata grande passione ma ho rinunciato per la mia famiglia... dovevo pensarci prima? Ma non immaginavo mai ad una conclusione del genere
> grazie


 
Caro Paco, non sto quì a farti la "morale" perchè credo non sia il caso e soprattutto perchè credo che tu stia già pagando da solo per cio' che hai fatto, una cosa però te la dico, da tradita: è TROPPO semplice aver paura di perdere la tua famiglia dopo...!

P.S. fossi in te non sottovaluterei ciò che ti ha detto dererum.


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Aprile 2007)

paco ha detto:


> E' stato molto male di salute... prima mi diceva che andava tutto bene... ma perchè secondo te me lo dice dopo due mesi?


e certo..lui stava male di salute..non poteva fare all'amore...e lei cosa fa?Si cerca un altro...

rimane incinta....


e aspetta due mesi per dirglielo...

non so...scusa..non mi convince questa storia...e il modo in cui te lo ha comunicato..non so..

non voglio a tutti i costi fare la parte della cinica...ma le cose che vengono fuori in questo forum gira e rigira sono sempre le stesse...le scuse sono trite e ritrite...potremmo scrivere un manuale delle cose che certi personaggi si inventano..
magari in questo caso mi sbaglio....comunque se fossi in te prima di mettere a rischio la mia famiglia fossi in te la affronterei a 4 occhi...seriamente...e bruscamente se necessario


----------



## Old paco (20 Aprile 2007)

.


----------



## Old paco (20 Aprile 2007)

.


----------



## Old simo (20 Aprile 2007)

*Ahhhhhhhhhhhh*



paco ha detto:


> IN pratica si stà vendicando...E' vero che ora è troppo semplice, ma *è l'unica volta che ho tradito mia moglie dopo 16 anni* che ci conosciamo. Se le confesso tutto credo di prederla per sempre....


 
beh ma questo cambia tutto! sei stato fedele per ben 16 anni! beh allora non è poi cosi' grave...magari se le dici:cara dai ti ho tradito una sola volta in 16 anni! vedrai che riuscirà a capire! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




P.S. peccato che l'unica volta ti ha fregato!


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Aprile 2007)

paco ha detto:


> Dererum sei molto gentile con i tuoi consigli... non sono avvezzo a queste storie come hai capito, ma secondo te potrebbe giocarmi un tiro mancino... e il fine di questo tiro?


 
Non lo so...magri mi sbaglio..non la conosco..ma ormai sono un po' scettica...soprattutto se diceva di prendere la pillola....
non so....

comunque..devi affrontarla...e chiederle spiegazioni.


----------



## Old paco (20 Aprile 2007)

.


----------



## Nonregi (20 Aprile 2007)

paco ha detto:


> Ma se prendeva la pillola può essere che ha ovulato lo stesso?


assolutamente no!


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Aprile 2007)

paco ha detto:


> Ma se prendeva la pillola può essere che ha ovulato lo stesso?


 
ma dici sul serio?

Le possibilità sono bassissime.a meno che non abbia vomitato..o abbia avuto una dissenteria o se la sia dimenticata.....


quello che dico è che una donna sposata..con un amante...dovrebbe essere all'erta e ancora più spaventata dall'idea di fare errori....non so...


----------



## Old paco (20 Aprile 2007)

,


----------



## Old simo (20 Aprile 2007)

*Paco*



paco ha detto:


> Ma se prendeva la pillola può essere che ha ovulato lo stesso?


 
le possibilità sono molto molto basse, quasi nulle! (anche se un minimo di possibilità c'è!).
comunque come dice dererum una donna sposata che tradisce dovrebbe fare MOLTA attenzione...anche a me la cosa sembra strana...ma non mi meraviglio piu' di nulla...anzi una cosa ancora mi meraviglia: la superficialità!


----------



## Old paco (20 Aprile 2007)

.


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Aprile 2007)

simo ha detto:


> le possibilità sono molto molto basse, quasi nulle! (anche se un minimo di possibilità c'è!).
> comunque come dice dererum una donna sposata che tradisce dovrebbe fare MOLTA attenzione...anche a me la cosa sembra strana...ma non mi meraviglio piu' di nulla...anzi una cosa ancora mi meraviglia: la superficialità!


 
in effetti prima ho scritto che su questo forum ormai le scuse sono più o meno sempre uguali....ma sempre su questo forum scriviamo e leggiamo cose talmente assurde...che non ci stupiamo più di nulla 

	
	
		
		
	


	




la realtà supera la fantasia


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Aprile 2007)

*sinceramente*

Sono stupita che fatti del genere succedano tanto di rado...tra i frequentatori del forum...
Purtroppo è frequente nelle donne l'idea di tenersi un uomo avendone un figlio (errore di valutazione gravissimo se ha tradito nonostante i figli e se ha troncato per i figli... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ). Stupefacente che gli uomini si sentano tranquilli! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Il quadro che lei ha dipinto non è molto credibile. Difficilmente una non fa sesso con il marito (le pesa..ma lo fa...povera martire!)...che poi non lo faccia di frequente può essere. Ma se usa la pillola ..è contraddittorio rispetto al non far sesso con il marito...come lo giustifica con lui? La prende di nascosto? Ma va! Non capita che un marito cerchi 2 euro o una ricevuta o altro nella borsa della moglie?
Comunque se pensa di poterlo attribuire al marito...col marito faceva sesso, o no?
Consigli????
Che situazione!!
Tu riesci a immaginare di avere un altro figlio che non puoi trattare da figlio?
Certo che dire la verità a tua moglie sarebbe devastante. Te lo dico da tradita: imperdonabile. Ma ci sono donne, anche conosciute, che hanno capito e perdonato. 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Io non credo riuscirei.
Un chiarimento è indispensabile. Ma se c'è una cosa che una donna non sopporta, che l'offende nell'intimo e che le può scatenare reazioni incontrollate è sentire mettere in dubbio la paternità di un figlio.
Parlale con rispetto.
E confermale che tu vuoi tenerti la tua famiglia. Aspetta di sentire lei.
Poi agisci secondo coscienza con lei e poi con tua moglie.
Sinceramente nn so come consigliarti.
Mi dispiace.


----------



## Old paco (20 Aprile 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> la realtà supera la fantasia


Potrebbe essere vero e per orgoglio non me lo ha detto prima. Vinta dalla passione è stata superficiale


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Aprile 2007)

*?*



paco ha detto:


> senti perchè secondo te me lo dice solo ora?


Di quanti mesi dovrebbe essere?
Sarebbe rimasta nel vostro ultimo rapporto? 
Vuoi raccontarci la tua storia? Magari capiamo qualcosa di più..


----------



## Old simo (20 Aprile 2007)

*Caro Paco...*



paco ha detto:


> senti perchè secondo te me lo dice solo ora?


 
forse te lo ha detto ora perchè adesso l'ha scoperto no? sono solo 2 mesi Paco!


----------



## Old Fa. (20 Aprile 2007)

paco ha detto:


> Come dovrei affrontarla secondo te dopo questa sua confessione?


Soluzione come prima: 

Confessi e butti tutto all'aria senza ritorno (nelle fiabe succede che la sincerità paga). E lei butta all'aria tutto

Nascondete tutto, e sarà un vostro segreto. Potrete continuare la vostra vita, ... tu sicuramente non più come prima.

In ogni caso, pagherete caro questa cosa, ... che rimanga nascosta oppure no.

PS: paco, la tua situazione è davvero difficile, .... dovreste solo mettervi d'accordo se entrambi siete capaci di reggere la scena, ... almeno per i primi tempi. Se credi di non farcela, ... il giorno che si saprà sarà peggio di ieri.


----------



## Old paco (20 Aprile 2007)

.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Aprile 2007)

*non tornano i conti...*



paco ha detto:


> Ci conosciamo da circa 20 anni ed io sono stato sempre innamorata di lei. Tra di noi c'è stato un bacio tanti anni fa, poi le nostre vite si sono separate. Lei ha scelto un uomo duro, di quelli che ti fanno tremare appena parlano e così si sono sposati. Ci siamo persi di vista quasi per 15 anni e poi ci siamo incontrati per caso all'asilo che fraquentano i nostri figli. Abbiamo iniziato con SMS , poi le prime confessioni mie di averla sempre amata, lei che mi avrebbe amata se sarei stato più audace. Poi mi ha confessato che una sua amica aveva un problema con suo marito perchè non facevano l'amore da circa 4 mesi. Aveva paura a lasciarsi andare ma poi lo ha fatto ed è stato coninvolgente in modo strepitoso. Ci siamo frequentati sessualmente da dicembre ad inizio febbraio, poi come detto ho deciso di troncare perchè i miei rapporti in famiglia erano diventati insostenibili. Così dal 9 di febbraio, data della sua ultima email non ci siamo più sentiti. La prima volta che siamo stai insieme mi ha detto che prendeva la pillola da quando aveva fatto un pensierino su di me.


Quanti anni avete?


----------



## Old paco (20 Aprile 2007)

.


----------



## Old simo (20 Aprile 2007)

*Uff...*



paco ha detto:


> Ci conosciamo da circa 20 anni ed io sono stato sempre innamorata di lei. Tra di noi c'è stato un bacio tanti anni fa, poi le nostre vite si sono separate. Lei ha scelto un uomo duro, di quelli che ti fanno tremare appena parlano e così si sono sposati. Ci siamo persi di vista quasi per 15 anni e poi ci siamo incontrati per caso all'asilo che fraquentano i nostri figli. Abbiamo iniziato con SMS , poi le prime confessioni mie di averla sempre amata, lei che mi avrebbe amata se sarei stato più audace.* Poi mi ha confessato che una sua amica aveva un problema con suo marito perchè non facevano l'amore da circa 4 mesi.* Aveva paura a lasciarsi andare ma poi lo ha fatto ed è stato coninvolgente in modo strepitoso. Ci siamo frequentati sessualmente da dicembre ad inizio febbraio, poi come detto ho deciso di troncare perchè i miei rapporti in famiglia erano diventati insostenibili. Così dal 9 di febbraio, data della sua ultima email non ci siamo più sentiti. La prima volta che siamo stai insieme mi ha detto che prendeva la pillola da quando aveva fatto un pensierino su di me.


 
certo che voi uomini tutti buon samaritani eh...pronti ad ascoltare i problemi delle altre...peccato che poi, senza ovviamente volerlo, ci finite a letto!


----------



## Old paco (20 Aprile 2007)

simo ha detto:


> certo che voi uomini tutti buon samaritani eh...pronti ad ascoltare i problemi delle altre...peccato che poi, senza ovviamente volerlo, ci finite a letto!


 
Simo ho sbagliato, ma eravamo in due a farlo...


----------



## Old paco (20 Aprile 2007)

.


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Aprile 2007)

Paco, sicuramente lei in questo momento si sente tradita nel profondo da te.

Hai prima detto di amarla da sempre, ci vai a letto per due mesi e poi le dici...Basta, grazie e arrivederci!

Il tono della sua e-mail è inequivocabilmente quello di una donna moooltooo incazzata!

Aquesto punto però potrebbe anche starci che non sia vero! Che te lo dica per ripagarti di come l'hai fatta evidentemente star male, di come lei si sia sentita presa in giro. 
Le hai per caso òasciato anche intravedere un possibile futuro insieme...??

Comunque non ti rimane che affrontarla e chiarire innanzitutto come può esser successo se lei prendeva la pillola o...se è stato più o meno inconsapevolmente voluto da lei.

Se davvero lei non ha più rapporti col marito (anche io dubito) e intende tenerlo...non credo avrai molte alternative se non quella di dirlo a tua moglie (non hai molto tempo davanti per decidere sul da farsi quindi è opportuno che accerti prima possibile come stiano relamente le cose..)


----------



## Old paco (20 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Di quanti mesi dovrebbe essere?
> Sarebbe rimasta nel vostro ultimo rapporto?
> Vuoi raccontarci la tua storia? Magari capiamo qualcosa di più..


Ti sei fatta un'idea più precisa?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Aprile 2007)

*Accidenti Paco!!*



paco ha detto:


> Simo ho sbagliato, ma eravamo in due a farlo...


Tu ritrovi una dopo anni..le dici che l'hai sempre amata...le mandi sms..flirti...ci vai a letto..
Che si sia montata la testa (visto che non solo è sposata con un tipo piuttosto crudo, ma pure con problemi sessuali)...mi sembra comprensibile.
Ma a te cosa è passato per la testa? Cosa hai provato e cosa provi per questa donna? Cosa provi per tua moglie?


----------



## Old simo (20 Aprile 2007)

*hem....*



paco ha detto:


> Simo ho sbagliato, *ma eravamo in due a farlo*...


 
non dubito che eravate in due...ma ognuno guardi i propri di sbagli, e si assuma le proprie responsabilità! (ammesso che sia vero che lei aspetti un figlio tuo!)


----------



## Old paco (20 Aprile 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Se davvero lei non ha più rapporti col marito (anche io dubito) e intende tenerlo...non credo avrai molte alternative se non quella di dirlo a tua moglie (non hai molto tempo davanti per decidere sul da farsi quindi è opportuno che accerti prima possibile come stiano relamente le cose..)


Secondo te se io non mi fossi fatto vivo lei mi avrebbe detto questa cosa?


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Aprile 2007)

Non avevo letto la sua lettera che hai postato....avvalora ancor di più il fatto che lei si senta d ate ferita...molto!


----------



## Old paco (20 Aprile 2007)

.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Aprile 2007)

*nota tecnica*

E' possibile fare l'esame dei villi coriali entro i primi mesi e avere non sol la mappa cromosomica, ma anche una verifica della paternità. Le mie informazioni risalgono a 18 anni fa, credo che ora ci siano metodiche meno invasive.
Sarebbe una cosa da fare se avesse dubbi sulla paternità.
Prima di distruggere due famiglie, meglio essere sicuri.


----------



## Old paco (20 Aprile 2007)

.


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Aprile 2007)

paco ha detto:


> Secondo te se io non mi fossi fatto vivo lei mi avrebbe detto questa cosa?


E' difficile dirlo.
Dipende da come è lei, se è una donna orgogliosa, se ha intenzione (se davvero è incinta)di tenere o meno il bambino. 
Se voleva tenerlo sicuramente te ne avrebbe parlato, non credo non avresti fatto due conti...e ti saresti posto delle domande...quando ormai non si poteva far più nulla.
Se invece avesse deciso di abortire, e se è una donna forte, forse non te lo avrebbe detto mai.


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Aprile 2007)

paco ha detto:


> secondo te se l'ha tenuto nascosto per tutto questo tempo vuole dirlo al marito?


 
posso farti una domanda?
Ma perchè queste cose non le chiedi a lei?Ma ci hai parlato o ti è bastata una mail..e nemmeno hai provato a sentirla??Cosa aspetti?


----------



## Old simo (20 Aprile 2007)

*hem....2*



paco ha detto:


> A quella mail ho risposto con questa:
> 
> Ho letto ora la tua e-mail, e sono d'accordo con te in molte parti. Tutto ad ogni modo sarebbe giusto parlarne insieme, e per quanto riguarda il discorso della dignità credo che non sono stato in grado di farti passare il mio pensiero. Una cosa è vera; qualcosa tra noi si è rotto, e si è rotto perchè noi due non siamo in grado di vivere le nostre emozioni in modo "parziale". Oggi siamo di fronte ad una scelta e come sempre tu sei quella che riesce a distaccarsi dalle emozioni ed a guardarle come esterna. Io invece questo non sono in grado di farlo perchè le emozioni le voglio vivere tutte. invece non sempre è possibile. *Si, sono stato IO poco dignitoso in questi anni con te,* ma non credo che ci sia da farsi un vanto o rimproverarmi di questo. *Lo fatto sempre per tutto il bene che ti ho voluto e che ti voglio.* : *in cosa sei stato poco dignitoso nei suoi confronti* *scusa? e che significa l'ho fatto per il tuo bene????*
> 
> ...


----------



## Old paco (20 Aprile 2007)

.


----------



## Old paco (20 Aprile 2007)

simo ha detto:


> paco ha detto:
> 
> 
> > A quella mail ho risposto con questa:
> ...


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Aprile 2007)

paco ha detto:


> simo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Poco dignitoso perchè ho inistito io all'inizio
> ...


----------



## Old simo (20 Aprile 2007)

*Paco...*



paco ha detto:


> simo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Poco dignitoso perchè ho inistito io all'inizio
> ...


----------



## Old paco (20 Aprile 2007)

.


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Aprile 2007)

paco ha detto:


> dererumnatura ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ho capito... sono un mostro
> ...


----------



## Old paco (20 Aprile 2007)

.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Aprile 2007)

*Ti capisco.*



paco ha detto:


> sono stato preso dal panico


Quando ho scoperto il tradimento ho avvertito mio marito di considerare che l'amante avrebbe potuto cercare di far precipitare le cose rimanendo incinta e che questo sarebbe stato irrimediabile e devastante per tutti.
Beh non l'ha fatto...magari non c'è riuscita...non è più ragazzina...ci mancava!
Ho aggiunto questa nota personale per dirti che comprendo il panico e lo trovo giustificato.
Noi possiamo aiutarti a ragionare, ora che per te è difficile.
Lei non voleva rivelare il tradimento al marito perché tu contraddittoriamente e ambiguamente, pur dichiarando di averla sempre amata, le hai messo in chiaro che volevi tutelare la famiglia.
Il fatto è che lo dicono tutti al principio, poi ci sono quelli che non tutelano più niente.
Però non penso molto bene di chi organizza tresche all'asilo...e particolarmente di una donna.
Ma non tutte sono madri allo stesso modo...


----------



## Old simo (20 Aprile 2007)

*Ecco!*



paco ha detto:


> dererumnatura ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ho capito... sono un mostro
> ...


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Aprile 2007)

*Simo scusa ma..*

...qui i traditori son in ogni caso due!

Non te la prendere con lui solo, lei c'era tanto quanto lui...poi in che misura fosse coinvolta non sarà dato saperlo, ma chi ha dato rassicurazioni sulla pillola è stata lei...poteva invitarlo a usare il preservativo, se non era così e se non voleva correre rischi.

Paco, riguardo al "prima i figli" non significa...noi due ( o noi cinque) mai!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Aprile 2007)

*ridimensioniamo*

Paco ha avuto una storia di sesso di due mesi...sarebbe stata cosa di poco conto se lei non fosse incinta...
Se lo è...è un disastro, ma preterintenzionale!


----------



## Old paco (20 Aprile 2007)

.


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Aprile 2007)

paco ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti per avermi ascoltato... ora sono certo di essere infognato in una situazione senza via di uscita...
> Non sò se cìè la farò, ho fatto un errore che pagheranno in un modo o nell'altro le persone che amo


Non fasciarti la testa prima di essertela rotta del tutto...

Devi parlare al più presto a quattr'occhi con lei!


----------



## Old simo (20 Aprile 2007)

*Paco...*



paco ha detto:


> simo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > lei mi desiderava e io la desideravo, ma non volevo mettere a rischio il matrimonio
> ...


----------



## Old Angel (20 Aprile 2007)

Cmque e inutile che ti fai 1000 domande senza aver parlato prima con lei


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Aprile 2007)

*non hai risposto*



paco ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti per avermi ascoltato... ora sono certo di essere infognato in una situazione senza via di uscita...
> Non sò se cìè la farò, ho fatto un errore che pagheranno in un modo o nell'altro le persone che amo


Rifletti sulle possibilità. Cosa pensi di ogni soluzione.

Lei abortisce.
Tiene il bambino segretamente e non vi frequentate più e lo attribuisce al marito e tu lo dimentichi.
Lo attribuisce al marito, ma tieni contatti.
Informate i coniugi e aspettate lo tsunami.


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Aprile 2007)

paco ha detto:


> simo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > lei mi desiderava e io la desideravo, ma non volevo mettere a rischio il matrimonio
> ...


----------



## Old paco (20 Aprile 2007)

.


----------



## Old simo (20 Aprile 2007)

*Trotto*



trottolino ha detto:


> ...*qui i traditori son in ogni caso due!*
> 
> Non te la prendere con lui solo, lei c'era tanto quanto lui...poi in che misura fosse coinvolta non sarà dato saperlo, ma chi ha dato rassicurazioni sulla pillola è stata lei...poteva invitarlo a usare il preservativo, se non era così e se non voleva correre rischi.
> 
> Paco, riguardo al "prima i figli" non significa...noi due ( o noi cinque) mai!


 
Trottolino guarda che non ho mai detto che il traditore è solo lui!!! rileggiti i post, è lui che è qui' ed è con lui che parlo, a lei direi le stesse identiche cose! 

Riguardo ai figli mi permetto di dire una cosa: forse avrebbe dovuto pensare un tantino prima alle possibili conseguenze del suo atto e, una volta capito cosa avrebbe eventualmente comportato, magari anche farlo ugualmente. Dire ora che ha paura di perdere la famiglia...beh ovvio no?! il fatto è che spesso si pensa egoisticamente troppo a se stessi, senza pensare a chi ci sta vicino...poi se ci va bene ok, missione compiuta! ma se  succedono "incidenti" di percorso...ecco i rimorsi, pentimenti ecc...


----------



## Old Fa. (20 Aprile 2007)

paco ha detto:


> Tra la due e la tre...ma sarà una tragedia in ogni caso... lo sò ho sbagliato e le mie sono lascime di coccodrillo... non ne valeva assolutamente la pena... spero di aver la forza di affrontare la situazione ma non ne sono certo... in quest


La lacrime sono troppo tardi.

Ma tu questo bambino/a lo/a vuoi ? Ti piacerebbe che sia tuo ?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Aprile 2007)

*non per infierire su Paco*

Ma alcuni mesi fa avevo aperto una discussione proprio sul fatto che spesso si sottovalutano le conseguenze del tradimento escludendo con una sorta di pensiero magico la possibilità di una gravidanza...
E recentemente ne ho aperto uno intitolato W il preservativo...ma mi era stato risposto che se ci si fida ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




..già ci si fida ...e poi è più intenso senza... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Lo si vede quanto è intenso!!


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma alcuni mesi fa avevo aperto una discussione proprio sul fatto che spesso si sottovalutano le conseguenze del tradimento escludendo con una sorta di pensiero magico la possibilità di una gravidanza...
> E recentemente ne ho aperto uno intitolato W il preservativo...ma mi era stato risposto che se ci si fida ...
> 
> 
> ...


 
scusate..ora vi dico una cosa....

una volta...mi sono fidata...per la stupidità di un momento...

ebbene....il giorno dopo per lo spavento sono corsa a prendere la pillola del giorno dopo.

E non ero sposata.Nè avevo figli.

Se una vuole evitarsi una sorpresa del genere...un metodo lo trova..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Aprile 2007)

*e già*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> scusate..ora vi dico una cosa....
> 
> una volta...mi sono fidata...per la stupidità di un momento...
> 
> ...


Dici bene ...se una vuole...ma può non volerlo coscientemente o inconsciamente...
Anni fa (un bel po' 28..) a una cena con un gruppo di ragazze con cui io e la mia amica avevamo fatto un corso di psicomotricità siamo andate sull'argomento aborto: avevano abortito tutte, tranne io e la mia amica! Ed erano 15 e più giovani di noi, sui 25, e alcune l'avevano fatto più di una volta!
Ma la cosa più agghiacciante è stato sentire come e con chi ...con un tizio conosciuto una sera in campeggio, con il padre di un'amica, con l'ex che era tornato per una sera, con uno in discoteca che non ricordavano..perché i suddetti "non sopportavano" il preservativo!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Poi, riflettendo, ero arrivata a sospettare che volessero rimanerci per provare a loro stesse che "erano in grado"...


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dici bene ...se una vuole...ma può non volerlo coscientemente o inconsciamente...
> Anni fa (un bel po' 28..) a una cena con un gruppo di ragazze con cui io e la mia amica avevamo fatto un corso di psicomotricità siamo andate sull'argomento aborto: avevano abortito tutte, tranne io e la mia amica! Ed erano 15 e più giovani di noi, sui 25, e alcune l'avevano fatto più di una volta!
> Ma la cosa più agghiacciante è stato sentire come e con chi ...con un tizio conosciuto una sera in campeggio, con il padre di un'amica, con l'ex che era tornato per una sera, con uno in discoteca che non ricordavano..perché i suddetti "non sopportavano" il preservativo!!!
> 
> ...


Diciamo che vi è un bel concorso di colpa in questi casi???


----------



## Old Ari (20 Aprile 2007)

Già Paco.
C'è peco da pensare ai se, i ma....perchè lo ha detto, perchè lo ha fatto.
Come dice Der., l'unica cosa che devi fare è affrontare la situazione con dignità e coraggio, con tutte le conseguenze che ci saranno. Ognuno deve assumersi le proprie responsabilità.

In questo caso non mi verrebberro parole di conforto. Quando stavo col mio lui sapevo che sarebbe potuto succedere, ma ho pensato a tutte le possibilità (anche che lui mi lasciasse sola) ed ero pronta ad affrontarle.

Un abbraccio per la forza che dovrai tirare fuori, che non è quella che hai utilizzato quando hai fatto l'amore con lei.


----------



## Bruja (20 Aprile 2007)

*Bah!*

A me sembra che si perda ormai tempo su ciò che non si può cambiare....
La soluzione, se ce n'è una accettabile, fa presa dopo aver parlato con lei, questo è chiaro.
Non sono d'accordo però su due cose: la sua sincerità e la "casualità temporale". Lui è quello che è e non ci piove, ma lei che sostiene di non aver rapporti col marito non usa alcuna contraccezione? Come potrà farlo passare per legittimo? 
Hanno rapporti completi e a lui viene detto che prende la pillola, non vi pare che ci sia una frode, sentimenti e opportunità a parte?
Ammettiamo che il figlio sia suo, e mi spiace ma io pretenderei di saperlo anche se la "signora" si irrita, visto che comunque ha mentito, la strada di far passare per fesso il marito può essere perseguibile solo se lei a letto ci va, quindi sempre lei dovrà chiarire le sue intenzioni, e pur ammetendo questa paternità, dove li porterebbe? Alla separazione delle due famiglie... Mi pare che per affrontare un tale sfascio sia necessario sapere se questo figlio esiste e se è veramente del nostro amico. A me questa faccenda di una che prende la pillola, non ha rapporti col marito, e poi resta incinta mi crea una specie di incredulità di base che fa sospettare qualunque cosa. 
Non giudico il tradimento nè la moralità, alla fine erano in due e in due hannop sbagliato, ma se anche lei puòà essere in "buonafede" per sentimenti più profondi verso di lui, insomma, non è una ragazzina e se è restata incinta, non essendo un'idiota sapeva che in certi periodi si è fertili, o sperava che non sarebbe accaduto per calcolo delle probabilità?
Questa storia è nebulosa, poco chiara e odora un tantino di vendetta e ritorsione. 
Se vuole usare l'artiglieria pesante, sarà il caso che dimostri che esiste e che è di competenza di paco.
Naturalmente dovrà incontrarla e cercare di parlarle con serietà e rispetto, ma non dimentichiamo che da una persona che mente, restare incinta con la pillola è quasi impossibile e se non voleva davvero creare problemi avrebbe parlato in modo più discorsivo con lui, poteva anche venirne altro. Stavolta è un ipotetico figlio, un'altra volta potrebbe essere qualcosa di peggio. 
Lei è molto offesa per come lui ha risolto in poco tempo che la famiglia non valeva la pena di continuare..... ma questo forse accade perchè lui, a parte l'errore e la superficialità di cui è comunque colpevole, ha una famiglia cui tiene; può essere che lei non abbia la stessa realtà, con o senza figli di mezzo.
Bruja


----------



## Iris (20 Aprile 2007)

*Paco*

Ho il sospetto che non esista nessuna gravidanza...se la signora fosse rimasta incinta di un uomo che non è il marito e al quale non può attribuire la paternità del bambino, non sarebbe ricorsa ad una mail, ma avrebbe preteso un incontro.
Ora quell'incontro devi pretenderlo tu.
Non aggiungo altro. E' chiaro che siete stati in due, tu non l'avrai certo violentata, ma ho il fortissimo sospetto, che lei voglia punirti per un comportamento un pò troppo leggero..prima dici che la ami da una vita, poi la liquidi...
Forse non avevate gli stessi intenti....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Aprile 2007)

*in che senso?*



trottolino ha detto:


> Diciamo che vi è un bel concorso di colpa in questi casi???


Io sono per l'assunzione di responsabilità da parte di entrambi i partner, ma chi resta incinta è lei e una ragazza non può pensare che uno conosciuto una sera in campeggio (nemmeno visto alla luce del giorno!), di cui sa a malapena il nome di battesimo e che riparte la mattina dopo possa preoccuparsi delle eventuali conseguenze per una ragazza che non ha intenzione di rivedere!! Oltre tutto è abbastanza probabile che uno pensi che lei abbia preso delle precauzioni...comunque parlo di un'epoca pre aids...ora considererei lui ugualmente incosciente.
Quelle ragazze avevano creduto che liberazione sessuale significasse mancanza di rispetto e considerazione di sé!


----------



## Lettrice (20 Aprile 2007)

Sono quasi 'daccordo con Iris... la cosa mi puzza...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Aprile 2007)

*romanticismo...*



Ari ha detto:


> Già Paco.
> C'è peco da pensare ai se, i ma....perchè lo ha detto, perchè lo ha fatto.
> Come dice Der., l'unica cosa che devi fare è affrontare la situazione con dignità e coraggio, con tutte le conseguenze che ci saranno. Ognuno deve assumersi le proprie responsabilità.
> 
> ...


Passo a un piano generale.
Molte donne in passato si sono ritrovate "incidentalmente" incinte e se il lui del caso non aveva intenzione di assumersene la responsabilità vi era solo la possibilità di intraprendere un'azione legale dolorosa e imbarazzante in cui lei doveva trovare testimonianze della loro relazione e lui altrettante della di lei "leggerezza"...
Oggi l'esame del dna dà la certezza della paternità e nessun uomo può sottrarsi all'assunzione delle sue responsabilità.
Pensare, come "romanticamente" come tendiamo a fare molte volte noi donne, non sarò mai un peso per lui, non gli rovinerò la vita..lo amo..
E' sbagliato perché quando si parla di figli non si tratta di nostri, ma loro diritti a cui noi madri non abbiamo titolo per rinunciarvi.
Un bambino ha diritto ad avere un padre e ad averne il mantenimento. Non si può pretenderne l'amore, ma la tutela sì.
Purtroppo in un tradimento spesso si vive la relazione romanticamente fuori dalla realtà e con una regressione infantile che fa credere di avere l'onnipotenza di controllare gli eventi: di non essere scoperti, che ci sarà un'evoluzione rosea e non dolorosa, che non ci sarà trasmissione di alcun tipo di malattia (del resto con "l'altro" nessuna fa sesso! Per carità!! O solo alle feste e controvoglia!!), non si produrrà una gravidanza, in caso di separazione i bambini già presenti non soffriranno e non ci saranno conseguenze sociali...
Ma quando uno di questi effetti collaterali, non previsti e esclusi dal novero delle possibilità probabili, si verifica si viene travolti da un dramma dalle proporzioni inaspettate.
Il caso di Paco ci ha lasciato tutti senza argomenti e soluzioni e forse ci ha fatto nascere il "cattivo pensiero": "Per fortuna non è successo a me! Ci sarebbe mancato solo questo!"
Credo che Didone non abiti i nostri tempi!


Oh mio dio, ho fatto una citazione...non è che ora..arrivano...dei puntini...a inseguirmi?!!


----------



## La Lupa (20 Aprile 2007)

Evviva le donne!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




E i loro figli!!!


Paquito.... 15 cm d'amore.


----------



## Bruja (20 Aprile 2007)

*Persa*

I puntini non credo, ma i dubbi restano.
Sono certamente per l'assunzione di responsabilità, ma a questo punto la responsabilità necessita di verifica....... questo è scontato e qua,unque donna dovrebbe capire che un simile caso potrebbe sconvolgere davvero più vite, quindi poichè aveva detto che prendeva una contraccezione, ora almeno dovrà dare conto della veridicità delle sue affermazioni.
Ripeto lui non ha brillato per correttezza, ma se la signora ha mentito sulla pillola perchè non potrebbe mentire su altro? In fondo, se è vero, non ha nulla da nascondere, diversamente dovrà autodenunciare la sua rancorosità....  
Bruja


----------



## Nobody (20 Aprile 2007)

simo ha detto:


> beh ma questo cambia tutto! sei stato fedele per ben 16 anni! beh allora non è poi cosi' grave...magari se le dici:cara dai ti ho tradito una sola volta in 16 anni! vedrai che riuscirà a capire!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma tu ad uno che ha sbagliato e che chiede aiuto, rispondi così?


----------



## Iris (20 Aprile 2007)

A me la cosa che stupisce, non è tanto la questione della gravidanza, vera o presunta, ma quanto il fatto di questi due che si amano da sempre, sposano altri, poi si incontrano...poi si lasciano, anzi lui lascia lei...

Ne è pieno il Forum di queste storie a vario titolo, con varie modalità.
Ma se due si amavano tanto 20 o 15 anni fa, perchè, dico perchè non si sono sfogati all'epoca???

Lo so, non c'entra nulla....ma è ciò che più mi inquieta.


----------



## Nobody (20 Aprile 2007)

Paco posso dirti cosa farei io, e non è detto che sia la cosa migliore.
Non resterei mai sotto scacco. Mai. Parlerei con lei, e mi farei spiegare parecchie cose. 
Se capissi che il suo è una sorta di ricatto/punizione...e se la cosa non è recuperabile,  direi tutto a mia moglie. Anzi, penso che a questo punto sia davvero il caso di una liberatoria confessione. Tutti possiamo sbagliare.
Se poi lei vuol tenersi il figlio, dovrà dimostrare che è tuo. 
In questi casi è meglio agire con decisione e fermezza.


----------



## Old paco (20 Aprile 2007)

.


----------



## Old paco (20 Aprile 2007)

non ho il coraggio di chiamarla


----------



## Nobody (20 Aprile 2007)

paco ha detto:


> non ho il coraggio di chiamarla


Mi sa che lo dovrai trovare...


----------



## Bruja (20 Aprile 2007)

*paco*



paco ha detto:


> non ho il coraggio di chiamarla


Se vuoi risolvere la questione, mandale un sms e dille che le vuoi parlare, diversamente aspetta che si faccia viva...  se non è in buonafede potrebbe anche non accadere.
Bruja


----------



## Old paco (20 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Se vuoi risolvere la questione, mandale un sms e dille che le vuoi parlare, diversamente aspetta che si faccia viva... se non è in buonafede potrebbe anche non accadere.
> Bruja


Spero con tutte le mie forze che stia mentendo per farmi soffrire, ma non credo che arriverebbe a tanto.... se lei mi dice che devo riconoscere il figlio cosa faccio?


----------



## Old Angel (20 Aprile 2007)

Per quanto tempo vuoi vivere con questa angoscia? ogni minuto che passa un pezzo della tua testa se ne va via,  devi assolutamente parlargli


----------



## Old paco (20 Aprile 2007)

.


----------



## Old Angel (20 Aprile 2007)

paco ha detto:


> Sto andando avanti ad ansiolitici


Così la cosa proprio non si risolve, hai bisogno di sapere per prendere delle decisioni


----------



## Old Ari (20 Aprile 2007)

Paco, tira fuori le palle che hai saputo tirare fuori quando non dovevi. La grandezza di un uomo si vede in queste occasioni. Se nonfai niente ti meriti di andare avanti ad ansiolitici....
Chiamala e chiarisci di uomo. E se non c'è niente da chiarire, nel senso che è tutto vero, ripeto, ti assumi le tue responsabilità. Sarà dura ma non scapperai.
Se ti chiede di riconoscerlo...beh, questo dipende dai TUOI valori, visto che sarebbe TUO figlio.


----------



## Old paco (20 Aprile 2007)

.


----------



## Old paco (20 Aprile 2007)

.


----------



## Nobody (20 Aprile 2007)

paco ha detto:


> Ora le ho mandato un messaggio chiedendo di parlarci. Lei mi ha risposto che preferisce leggermi


Ah si? Ma per quanto ancora ti devi piegare ai suoi voleri? Su una questione di tale importanza...preferisce leggerti? Sai che mandata a fare in culo che le davo? ...scusa la franchezza, ma certi comportamenti non li tollererei mai.


----------



## Old Ari (20 Aprile 2007)

paco ha detto:


> io problema e che perdo altri tre figli e mia moglie... sono nelle sue mani


Tesoro mio, prima di fasciarti la testa chiarisci.
Per il resto, sa dovesse essere tutto vero, anche quello sarebbe tuo figlio....o forse si dovrebbe pensare che questo è meno degno degli altri 3? Ragazzo è sangue del tuo sangue.
E se perdi la moglie e la casa (i figli non si perdono mai)....beh la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca non si possono avere, ad ogni azione una conseguenza....affronterai tutto da uomo.


----------



## Bruja (20 Aprile 2007)

*paco*



paco ha detto:


> io problema e che perdo altri tre figli e mia moglie... sono nelle sue mani


Con questo stato d'animo non vai da nessuna parte, scrivile e chiedile cosa vorrebbe visto che siete entrambi sposati; sapere cosa ha in mente ti permette di lasciarle la prima mossa, poi si vedrà.... è vero che questo figlio sarebbe Tuo figlio, ma è anche vero che deve dimostrarti che E' tuo. Che non abbia rapporti col marito può dirlo fino alla fine dei secoli, ma tu sei nella loro camera da letto? Inoltre io non metto la mano sul fuoco per nessuno, non la metterei neppure per la sua attendibilità......e non vado oltre. Non sarà il suo caso ma sai quanti uomini hanno tolto le castagne dal fuoco di "abbrustolite altrui"?
Credo sia assolutamente lecito che accetti di dimostrarti che è tuo figlio, perchè lo ripeto, salteranno per aria parecchie persone, e mi pare che un minimo di buonsenso dobbiate dimostrarlo entrambi, anche se tardivo.
Bruja

p.s. Io vado a sensazione quindo lo dico come se pensassi a voce alta, mi gira in testa la frase "molto rumore per nulla".... quindi prima di infarcirti di ansiolitici, cerca di sapere quanto veramente sia necessario preoccuparsi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Aprile 2007)

*Preferisce leggerti??????*

8 febbraio 8 marzo 8 aprile...sono 2 mesi giusti ...se ha un ciclo lungo... giusto l'ha appena scoperto...ha aspettato una settimana a dirtelo o poco più...c'era di mezzo pasqua...
E' assurdo che non voglia vederti.
Non lo capisco.
Vuole vedere cosa le proponi, ma è già con un'idea in testa.
Ma lei ti sembrava pronta a buttare tutto a mare? 
Tu hai tre figli (complimenti per la fecondita!) e lei? Solo uno?
Se lei fosse una ragazza senza figli e marito troveresti logico riconoscere il figlio, ma in questa situazione non puoi imporle di rovinare la sua famiglia, se lei non vuole.
Ma anche lei deve considerare te.
Al di là degli obblighi di legge è sul futuro di tutti i figli e sul vostro rapporto che dvete ragionare.
Se tu ti fossi a un secondo matrimonio e avessi un figlio da quello precedente sarebbe la stessa cosa.
Il problema non è il bambino è il tradimento.
Se sei tanto spaventato è perché tieni a tua moglie e non ci vuoi rinunciare..
Rifletti su quello che vuoi e poi puoi decidere.


----------



## Nobody (20 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Con questo stato d'animo non vai da nessuna parte, scrivile e chiedile cosa vorrebbe visto che siete entrambi sposati; sapere cosa ha in mente ti permette di lasciarle la prima mossa, poi si vedrà.... è vero che questo figlio sarebbe Tuo figlio, ma è anche vero che deve dimostrarti che E' tuo. Che non abbia rapporti col marito può dirlo fino alla fine dei secoli, ma tu sei nella loro camera da letto? Inoltre io non metto la mano sul fuoco per nessuno, non la metterei neppure per la sua attendibilità......e non vado oltre. Non sarà il suo caso ma sai quanti uomini hanno tolto le castagne dal fuoco di "abbrustolite altrui"?
> Credo sia assolutamente lecito che accetti di dimostrarti che è tuo figlio, perchè lo ripeto, salteranno per aria parecchie persone, e mi pare che un minimo di buonsenso dobbiate dimostrarlo entrambi, anche se tardivo.
> Bruja
> 
> *p.s. Io vado a sensazione quindo lo dico come se pensassi a voce alta, mi gira in testa la frase "molto rumore per nulla".... quindi prima di infarcirti di ansiolitici, cerca di sapere quanto veramente sia necessario preoccuparsi.*



Stavo pensando alla stessa cosa...quando lui ha scritto che lei preferisce leggerlo...mah


----------



## Lettrice (20 Aprile 2007)

Minchia.. lei non e' incinta... paco rilassati


----------



## Nobody (20 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Minchia.. lei non e' incinta... paco rilassati


Vabbè Letti...è probabile che non lo sia, ma sta' sicurezza mica ce l'avrei. 
Bisognerebbe procurarsi qualche goccia di...pipì. Ma non la vedo una cosa facile


----------



## Old paco (20 Aprile 2007)

.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Aprile 2007)

*RISPONDI*



paco ha detto:


> L'ultima risposta sua di poco fa
> 
> Amici?
> E tu ci credi?
> ...


TU COSA VUOI?
QUAL E' PER TE LA SOLUZIONE MIGLIORE? PER TE!
POI TI POSSO DIRE SE LA CONDIVIDO.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vabbè Letti...è probabile che non lo sia, ma sta' sicurezza mica ce l'avrei.
> Bisognerebbe procurarsi qualche goccia di...pipì. Ma non la vedo una cosa facile


Non c'e' verso che una donna incinta non voglia vedere il padre del proprio figlio!!!!

Sta solo cercando di farlo sentire in colpa...tutto chiacchere e distintivo


----------



## Old paco (20 Aprile 2007)

.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Aprile 2007)

*Non lo so...*



paco ha detto:


> O fa finta che è del marito o abortisce. Sono un vigliacco lo so


Veramente non so cosa è più vigliacco...
Comunque qualche dubbio che sia vero ..l'ho anch'io...


----------



## Old Ari (20 Aprile 2007)

paco ha detto:


> O fa finta che è del marito o abortisce. Sono un vigliacco lo so


Io non ho parole.


----------



## Verena67 (20 Aprile 2007)

paco ha detto:


> O fa finta che è del marito o abortisce. Sono un vigliacco lo so


Piu' che altro, senza offesa, sei sprovveduto. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




A lei la scelta di avere questo figlio. A lei, e un domani al figlio, la scelta di chiederti la dimostrazione giudiziale della paternità. Se si arriverà a quel punto, affronterai la cosa ,rimettendoci al giudizio del tribunale (che ora come ora può contare sulla prova del DNA) e assumendo ogni necessaria responsabilità.

Ma non puoi certo obbligarla a mentire od abortire.


----------



## Old paco (20 Aprile 2007)

*Incredibile*

.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Aprile 2007)

paco ha detto:


> Lo sapevo che mi avresti risposto picche.
> Ho capito che persona sei.
> L'ho capito l'ultima sera che ci siamo parlati.
> Questo è tutto ciò che sai dirmi?
> ...


----------



## Iris (20 Aprile 2007)

L'avrei potuta scrivere io...se non fossi così "politicamente corretta"


----------



## Old Ari (20 Aprile 2007)

paco ha detto:


> Questo è il ultimo post.....
> 
> Lo sapevo che mi avresti risposto picche.
> Ho capito che persona sei.
> ...


A parte la considerazione colorita, che approvo su tutta la linea, che ha scritto....
Beh era il sospetto che avevamo tutti, e meglio così....soprattutto per un eventuale bambino che fortunatamente non c'è....altrimenti....sai che genitori.....ce ne sono già 4 che ce li hanno....
Ora i pruriti te li terrai...


----------



## Old paco (20 Aprile 2007)

.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Aprile 2007)

paco ha detto:


> Spero che quello che mi è successo possa essere utile per qualche altro C.......NE come e....solo che stavo per ammazzarmi di ansiolitici


Piu' che altro complimenti per la scelta dell'amante... una stronza D.O.C.


----------



## Iris (20 Aprile 2007)

paco ha detto:


> Spero che quello che mi è successo possa essere utile per qualche altro C.......NE come e....solo che stavo per ammazzarmi di ansiolitici


Non me ne volere...uno in meno....


----------



## Old Ari (20 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Piu' che altro complimenti per la scelta dell'amante... una stronza D.O.C.


Chi si somiglia si piglia


----------



## Old paco (20 Aprile 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Non me ne volere...uno in meno....


 
IRIS hai ragione... questo mi servirà finchè campo....ma pure lei non ci è andata leggero.... tu davveri pensi che lei sia stata così ingenua?


----------



## Bruja (20 Aprile 2007)

*paco*



paco ha detto:


> Spero che quello che mi è successo possa essere utile per qualche altro C.......NE come e....solo che stavo per ammazzarmi di ansiolitici


Scusa la trivialità ma tu sei un coglione, e per vari motivi: primo perchè ti sei fidato ad andare senza profilattico, due perchè hai tradito tua moglie per una stronza (vista la reazione), terzo perchè non sai gestire le tue faccende, meno ansiolitici e più palle: non avevo detto che dovevi CHIEDERE A LEI cosa voleva?  Questo la obbligava a scoprirsi e tu ne saresti uscito un po' meno mazziato............
Comunque nulla di male, adesso hai imparato che certi grandi amori è meglio lasciarli nei sogni non realizzati, la realtà spesso è sgradevole e fangosa!!
Tu torna alla tua famiglia e scordala, lascia che vada a confortare le sue gonadi con altri a cui farà saltafossi................perchè non crederai di essere il primo violatore del suo talamo coniugale vero?
Impara dai tuoi errori...
Bruja


----------



## Old paco (20 Aprile 2007)

SOPRATUTTO INCOSCIENTI VERSO I NOSTRI FIGLI E GLI ALTRI. IO CI HO MESSO DEL MIO, MA LEI HA PERSO LA TESTA. E' UN TERRIBILE INCUBO...


----------



## Nobody (20 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Piu' che altro complimenti per la scelta dell'amante... una stronza D.O.C.
























http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFj3Hnjzv7k


----------



## Nobody (20 Aprile 2007)

paco ha detto:


> SOPRATUTTO INCOSCIENTI VERSO I NOSTRI FIGLI E GLI ALTRI. IO CI HO MESSO DEL MIO, MA LEI HA PERSO LA TESTA. *E' UN TERRIBILE INCUBO*...


Usalo.


----------



## Old paco (20 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Scusa la trivialità ma tu sei un coglione, e per vari motivi: primo perchè ti sei fidato ad andare senza profilattico, due perchè hai tradito tua moglie per una stronza (vista la reazione), terzo perchè non sai gestire le tue faccende, meno ansiolitici e più palle: non avevo detto che dovevi CHIEDERE A LEI cosa voleva? Questo la obbligava a scoprirsi e tu ne saresti uscito un po' meno mazziato............
> Comunque nulla di male, adesso hai imparato che certi grandi amori è meglio lasciarli nei sogni non realizzati, la realtà spesso è sgradevole e fangosa!!
> Tu torna alla tua famiglia e scordala, lascia che vada a confortare le sue gonadi con altri a cui farà saltafossi................perchè non crederai di essere il primo violatore del suo talamo coniugale vero?
> Impara dai tuoi errori...
> Bruja


Grazie Bruja, questo è un indegno finale di un grande amore. Io mi ero fermato ma lei non lo ha accettato e questo è il suo risultato.....

Mai più tradimenti. Poteva restare un bel ricordo invece nemmeno quello


----------



## Bruja (20 Aprile 2007)

paco ha detto:


> SOPRATUTTO INCOSCIENTI VERSO I NOSTRI FIGLI E GLI ALTRI. IO CI HO MESSO DEL MIO, MA LEI HA PERSO LA TESTA. E' UN TERRIBILE INCUBO...


Svegliati caro amico, scendi dal pero!  Lei NON ha perso la testa e non è ingenua........ per l'ennesima volta Gesù Cristo non è morto di freddo, ma tu con quella ti sei proprio congelato il cervello!
Se si fa viva ancora in qualunque modo....IGNORALA!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old paco (20 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Svegliati caro amico, scendi dal pero! Lei NON ha perso la testa e non è ingenua........ per l'ennesima volta Gesù Cristo non è morto di freddo, ma tu con quella ti sei proprio congelato il cervello!
> Se si fa viva ancora in qualunque modo....IGNORALA!!!
> Bruja


Voleva rifarsi una vita con me... probabilmente è questo che voleva...


----------



## Lettrice (20 Aprile 2007)

paco ha detto:


> Voleva rifarsi una vita con me... probabilmente è questo che voleva...
> Tommaso


 Assolutamente da escludere


----------



## Old Airforever (20 Aprile 2007)

paco ha detto:


> Salve, sono sposato ed ho tre figlio piccoli. Mesi addietro ho avuto una relazione con un mia amica sposata ma circa due mesi fa ho deciso di troncare perchè sentivo di perdere la mia famiglia. Lei è sposata con due figli piccoli, mi diceva che prendeva la pillola ma proprio oggi in risposta ad una mia email dice di aspettare un figlio da me. Sono disperato


...riscontro del DNA tramite prelievo ematico e...se risulterà che il padre sei davvero tu, dovrai assumerti le responsabilità.
Poi, scusa, qual'è il problema? Non trovo che sia un problema. Se stavi al posto tuo, mal che andava mettevi nuovamente in stato gravido tua moglie.
Nessuno ti ha obbligato a trovarti un amante...stavi al posto tuo e non ti sarebbe capitato nulla.
Comunque sia, accertati che sia tuo...non si sa mai, visto che anche la tua amante s'è fatta l'amante...potresti non esserne l'unico.
Scusa se sono freddo ma parlo da tradito.
Air


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Aprile 2007)

*Ehmm...Air*

Sta picchiata mica è andata tanto bene!!!


----------



## Iris (20 Aprile 2007)

certo che se atterri in tempo, quanto rispondi....


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Svegliati caro amico, scendi dal pero! Lei NON ha perso la testa e non è ingenua........ per l'ennesima volta Gesù Cristo non è morto di freddo, ma tu con quella ti sei proprio congelato il cervello!
> Se si fa viva ancora in qualunque modo....IGNORALA!!!
> Bruja


Ignorala?!?!? Ma mandala a C....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Paco sai che penso? Che lei, al di là del comportamento veramente da stronza (non si scherza su certe cose!), avesse si pensato di poter ricostruirsi una vita con te, che sia una donna frustrata dal suo rapporto coniugale, ma che sia anche una grandissima immatura!

Sicuramente irritata dal tuo atteggiamento di riavvicinamento "amicale" quando lei aveva puntato su di te come prossimo compagno, anche in base a ciò che avevi TU e LIBERAMENTE professato, credendo alle tue parole.

Un bel casino davvero, anche se certi caratteri si scoprono come son realmente spesso solo a posteriori.


----------



## Bruja (20 Aprile 2007)

*Trottolino*

Vedi... succede sempre così, io penso male e ... ci prendo!!! Per quello insistevo sul fatto di farla scoprire e di metterla alle strette. Era tattico il suo "Dimmi cosa devo dare"!!!
Sapeva che lui voleva rientrare in famiglia e voleva essere lei a chiudere mettendolo "AL MURO"!!
Peccato che si sia comportata più da peripatetica che da ex grande amore!
Credimi ignorarla è ancora meglio perchè lei, se si farà viva, lo crederà umiliato...... invece dovrà capire che grazie a lei lui è rinsavito!
Due cose lui le ha capite, mai tradire credendo che sia una passeggiata e mai fidarsi della troppa disponibilità alle imprudenze! 
In caso a c.g...e ce la doveva mandare appena messo in atto il ricatto, tanto che ci perdeva? Stava a lei l'onere di dimostrare quello che diceva.
Detesto i furbi, ma i senza attributi proprio non li soffro. Esattamente come le madonnine che concedono "le grazie" urbi et orbi. 
Bruja


----------



## Old anonimaitaliana (20 Aprile 2007)

*...*

la situazione è decisamente molto complicata,certo se lei avesse veramente preso la pillola di sicuro non sarebbe rimasta incinta... questo è sicuro....non voglio farti la morale non sono la persona giusta per fartela, in un rapporto di coppia avvolte puo anche capitare di fare qualche sbaglio, ,l'unica cosa che dovrebbe veramente preoccuparti è capire se lei ti sta mentendo, se il figlio che dice di aspettare è veramente tuo o è tutta una falsa solo per vendicarsi di te, comunque se il figlio fosse veramente tuo, pensa bene a quello vorrai fare, non sono daccordo con le persone che ti hanno consigliato di spacciare tuo figlio (premettendo che sia tuo e premettendo che lei sia incinta) per il ilfiglio dell'altro,questa è una cosa sbagliata...Io spero tanto per te che tutta questa storia non sia vera e metterci su una bella pietra sopra...le esperienze e gli errori ci fanno capire molto e avvolte ci fanno crescere.


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Aprile 2007)

*Ehiiiii....*

GUARDATE CHE LEI HA GIA' AMMESSO CHE ERA UNA BUFALA!!!!


----------



## Nobody (20 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Vedi... succede sempre così, io penso male e ... ci prendo!!! Per quello insistevo sul fatto di farla scoprire e di metterla alle strette. Era tattico il suo "Dimmi cosa devo dare"!!!
> Sapeva che lui voleva rientrare in famiglia e voleva essere lei a chiudere mettendolo "AL MURO"!!
> Peccato che si sia comportata più da peripatetica che da ex grande amore!
> Credimi ignorarla è ancora meglio perchè lei, se si farà viva, lo crederà umiliato...... invece dovrà capire che grazie a lei lui è rinsavito!
> ...


Esatto! Chi usa certi mezzi non ha scusanti, è una persona rivoltante.


----------



## Old simo (20 Aprile 2007)

*Moltimodi...*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma tu ad uno che ha sbagliato e che chiede aiuto, rispondi così?


 
perdonami se non riesco davvero a capire che tipo di aiuto si possa dare ad una persona che si è messa in un simile casino(rivelatasi una bufala, fortunatamente per sua moglie ed i suoi figli! e non per lui!), in modo cosi' sciocco...che continua a dire che era amore vero per questa donna ma quando è uscito fuori la finta gravidanza improvvisamente non vuole perdere la moglie ed i figli, si pente...scusa ma proprio non ci riesco! (senza contare alcuni dei post di lui...in cui traspare una chiara mancanza di carattere...)
Simo.


----------



## Old simo (20 Aprile 2007)

*Beh...*



paco ha detto:


> Questo è il ultimo post.....
> 
> Lo sapevo che mi avresti risposto picche.
> Ho capito che persona sei.
> ...


 
sarà stata pure una stronza...ma ha dato secondo me un'ottima risposta! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Per Paco: mi auguro che questa storia ti abbia davvero insegnato qualcosa, ma non per te, ma x i tuoi cari!


----------



## Nobody (20 Aprile 2007)

simo ha detto:


> perdonami se non riesco davvero a capire che tipo di aiuto si possa dare ad una persona che si è messa in un simile casino(rivelatasi una bufala, fortunatamente per sua moglie ed i suoi figli! e non per lui!), in modo cosi' sciocco...che continua a dire che era amore vero per questa donna ma quando è uscito fuori la finta gravidanza improvvisamente non vuole perdere la moglie ed i figli, si pente...scusa ma proprio non ci riesco! (senza contare alcuni dei post di lui...in cui traspare una chiara mancanza di carattere...)
> Simo.


Il tipo di aiuto può essere di tanti tipi...a prescindere che lui abbia chiaramente sbagliato. Quasi tutti abbiamo cercato di aiutarlo, chi in un modo chi nell'altro. Che poi lei sia una grande stronza e lui un traditore senza carattere si evince facilmente.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Aprile 2007)

simo ha detto:


> sarà stata pure una stronza...ma ha dato secondo me un'ottima risposta!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Per me la risposta era orrenda... ci vuole classe anche a dare del c....e 

	
	
		
		
	


	





tra l'altro detta da una che s'e' spacciata incinta fa pure pena


----------



## La Lupa (20 Aprile 2007)

Ragazzi, non c'ho capito un ciufolo.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mi sa che mi devo rileggere tutto...


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Aprile 2007)

paco ha detto:


> Questo è il ultimo post.....
> 
> Lo sapevo che mi avresti risposto picche.
> Ho capito che persona sei.
> ...


 
che fosse evidente dall'inizio che era una bufala è inutile dirlo.
che lei sia anche ferita per il tuo comportamento è altrettanto evidente.
poteva evitarsi questo finale.così come tu potevi evitarti di iniziare una storia tanto per passare il tempo, pur sapendo che non avevi nessuna intenzione di lasciare tua moglie.
è solo per questo che devi sentirti un coglione: per aver messo a rischio una relazione a cui tieni.lascia perdere per chi ( che lei sia brava, dolce..o una stronza è meno importante...).Hai comunque rischiato per nulla.

Quindi la frase finale...sebbene un po' poco elegante, è sacrosanta...
la prossima volta che ti vengono certi pruriti, fatti una doccia.

fai un bel sospiro.
E cerca di non dimenticarti troppo presto di questa esperienza.

un abbraccio


----------



## La Lupa (20 Aprile 2007)

Ma quindi, riepilogando, non è successo niente?

Paquito si tiene la famiglia e lei pure.

Giusto?

Evvai!!! Brindiamo!!!  All'ammmore!!!!


----------



## Iris (20 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per me la risposta era orrenda... ci vuole classe anche a dare del c....e
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si usa la classe con chi ne ha già di suo. Per lui quel trattamento era sufficiente.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Aprile 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Si usa la classe con chi ne ha già di suo. Per lui quel trattamento era sufficiente.


Noo bisogna sempre dare un buon esempio.. l'insulto ci sta'... ma io avrei detto qualcosa di piu' creativo


----------



## Bruja (20 Aprile 2007)

*Come no?*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma quindi, riepilogando, non è successo niente?
> 
> Paquito si tiene la famiglia e lei pure.
> 
> ...


Però brindiamo sapendo che lui è stato sicuramente un cogl...e ma lei dov'era quando lui si grattava i pruriti? Ah già c'era il grande amore di mezzo....
Mi pare la storia del cervo che dà del cornuto allo stambecco!!
Con la storia di essere incinta sapeva che avrebbe creato un ovvio disagio, che si aspettava, che dicesse tesoro che bello, non vedo l'ora di mandare a 48 moglie e figli e di vivere con te il grande amore perduto......con pargolo! Il tutto dopo che la signora aveva garantito di prendere la pillola.  Diciamocela tutta, lei ha fatto la scena madre nella mail perchè lui non l'ha mandata per stracci subito, appena ha cercato di dire che era incinta!
Proprio vero, c'è gente che è come i ladri di Pisa, di giorno a litigare e di notte a rubare insieme....... ci manca solo che poi accusino l'altro di essere un ladro peggio di loro.
Dice bene Lettrice, anche quando si chiude ci vorrebbe classe, specie se si intende dare lezioni di saper vivere.
Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (20 Aprile 2007)

Chi s'assomiglia, si piglia.


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Però brindiamo sapendo che lui è stato sicuramente un cogl...e *ma lei dov'era quando lui si grattava i pruriti?* Ah già c'era il grande amore di mezzo....
> *Mi pare la storia del cervo che dà del cornuto allo stambecco!!*
> Con la storia di essere incinta sapeva che avrebbe creato un ovvio disagio, che si aspettava, che dicesse tesoro che bello, non vedo l'ora di mandare a 48 moglie e figli e di vivere con te il grande amore perduto......con pargolo! Il tutto dopo che la signora aveva garantito di prendere la pillola. Diciamocela tutta, lei ha fatto la scena madre nella mail perchè lui non l'ha mandata per stracci subito, appena ha cercato di dire che era incinta!
> Proprio vero, c'è gente che è come i ladri di Pisa, di giorno a litigare e di notte a rubare insieme....... ci manca solo che poi accusino l'altro di essere un ladro peggio di loro.
> ...


Quoto appieno! Si è sempre in due  a fare queste scelte!! Rinfacciarsele dopo è solo un fare a gara a chi ce l'ha più piccolo (il cervello ovvio!)


----------



## Iris (20 Aprile 2007)

io scommetto ciò che volete che torneranno a rubare insieme.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Io al posto della tipa mi sarei presentata 9 mesi dopo con un cuscino sotto la vestaglietta..tipo Sofia loren...


----------



## Old Otella82 (20 Aprile 2007)

Dio li fa e poi li accoppia.

..anche se ho sempre preferito la variante: 

Dio li fa e poi li accoppa.

potrei dire anche: il bue dice cornuto all'asino, e cencio dice male di straccio.
insomma..

menomale che non sta per nascere una creatura che potrebbe ereditare cotante virtù.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Aprile 2007)

Dio li fa e poi li dimentica


----------



## Iris (20 Aprile 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> Dio li fa e poi li accoppia.
> 
> ..anche se ho sempre preferito la variante:
> 
> ...


 
Sono in tempo...sono in tempo...si amano da sempre!!!


----------



## La Lupa (20 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dio li fa e poi li dimentica


Questa me la scrivo.


----------



## Nobody (20 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dio li fa e poi li dimentica


----------



## Old simo (20 Aprile 2007)

*Lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Dio li fa e poi li dimentica


Troppo bella questa! e pure vera!


----------



## Old simo (20 Aprile 2007)

*Lettri....*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Per me la risposta era orrenda... ci vuole classe anche a dare del c....e
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Credo che di classe in questa storia ce ne sia stata ben poca!


----------



## Old paco (20 Aprile 2007)

Siete davvero fantastiche.... non credevo di aver così tante estimatrici!!! Avevo scelto di fermare la storia quando mi sono reso conto di non poterla più governare e sono pure un C........e? La cosa errata che ho fatto è stata quella di tradire i miei cari. Con lei non sono mai stato disonesto o raccontato frottole.... Vi siete rese conto( io troppo tardi) che lei ha giocato il Jolli? Era la prova che voleva da me per vedere fino a che punto ero disposto. Cultura? Certo.... Bandini, Zeno, Myskin, il signor K... tutti li conoscete... squallore? Storia troppo intensa e lacerante per me e lei.....


----------



## Old Ari (20 Aprile 2007)

paco ha detto:


> Siete davvero fantastiche.... non credevo di aver così tante estimatrici!!! Avevo scelto di fermare la storia quando mi sono reso conto di non poterla più governare e sono pure un C........e? La cosa errata che ho fatto è stata quella di tradire i miei cari. Con lei non sono mai stato disonesto o raccontato frottole.... Vi siete rese conto( io troppo tardi) che lei ha giocato il Jolli? Era la prova che voleva da me per vedere fino a che punto ero disposto. Cultura? Certo.... Bandini, Zeno, Myskin, il signor K... tutti li conoscete... squallore? Storia troppo intensa e lacerante per me e lei.....
> Tommaso


Ma ti rendi conto di quello che scrivi?
Sei stato disonesto si con i tuoi cari ma...con lei no? Le hai detto che l'hai sempre amata, te la sei portata a letto e poi l'hai scaricata..... Questo non è essere disonesti? 
Certo lei poteva risparmiarsi la prova, ma guarda, ti ha detto una cazzata come te le hai dette a lei....
Parole come Amore non devono essere usate per dare aria alla boccca. Ricordalo


----------



## La Lupa (20 Aprile 2007)

paco ha detto:


> Siete davvero fantastiche.... non credevo di aver così tante estimatrici!!! Avevo scelto di fermare la storia quando mi sono reso conto di non poterla più governare e sono pure un C........e? La cosa errata che ho fatto è stata quella di tradire i miei cari. Con lei non sono mai stato disonesto o raccontato frottole.... Vi siete rese conto( io troppo tardi) che lei ha giocato il Jolli? Era la prova che voleva da me per vedere fino a che punto ero disposto. Cultura? Certo.... Bandini, Zeno, Myskin, il signor K... tutti li conoscete... squallore? Storia troppo intensa e lacerante per me e lei.....
> Tommaso


Ahia.


----------



## Old simo (20 Aprile 2007)

*Paco...*



paco ha detto:


> Siete davvero fantastiche.... non credevo di aver così tante estimatrici!!! *Avevo scelto di fermare la storia quando mi sono reso conto di non poterla più governare e sono pure un C........e? *La cosa errata che ho fatto è stata quella di tradire i miei cari. Con lei non sono mai stato disonesto o raccontato frottole.... Vi siete rese conto( io troppo tardi) che lei ha giocato il Jolli? Era la prova che voleva da me per vedere fino a che punto ero disposto. Cultura? Certo.... Bandini, Zeno, Myskin, il signor K... tutti li conoscete... squallore? Storia troppo intensa e lacerante per me e lei.....
> Tommaso


 
allora te lo dico davvero con affetto, è finita, bene,per te e per tutti. Cerca di trarre positività da questa cosa...ti giuro le cose che scrivi mi sconvolgono, ma forse non te ne rendi neanche conto!

*X MOLTIMODI: *leggi post si Paco sopra, io rimango della mia opinione!


----------



## Old paco (20 Aprile 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> Ma ti rendi conto di quello che scrivi?
> Sei stato disonesto si con i tuoi cari ma...con lei no? Le hai detto che l'hai sempre amata, te la sei portata a letto e poi l'hai scaricata..... Questo non è essere disonesti?
> Certo lei poteva risparmiarsi la prova, ma guarda, ti ha detto una cazzata come te le hai dette a lei....
> Parole come Amore non devono essere usate per dare aria alla boccca. Ricordalo


 
Ma guarda che io l'ho Amata davvero. Ma lo sai che non lo faccio più con mia moglie? Io le ho sempre detto prima i figli poi noi. Il nostro rapporto si è interrotto quando non riuscivo più a gestire le due cose. Lei sapeva tutto.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Aprile 2007)

paco ha detto:


> Ma guarda che io l'ho Amata davvero. Ma lo sai che non lo faccio più con mia moglie? Io le ho sempre detto prima i figli poi noi. Il nostro rapporto si è interrotto quando non riuscivo più a gestire le due cose. Lei sapeva tutto.


Io credo sia un concorso di colpa.. sono anche sicura che a modo tuo l'hai anche amata... certo non era l'amore che illumina la notte.. ma anche quello vale poco... ora vai per la tua strada torna dai tuoi.

In bocca al lupo


----------



## Old Ari (20 Aprile 2007)

paco ha detto:


> Ma guarda che io l'ho Amata davvero. Ma lo sai che non lo faccio più con mia moglie? Io le ho sempre detto prima i figli poi noi. Il nostro rapporto si è interrotto quando non riuscivo più a gestire le due cose. Lei sapeva tutto.


Scusa, forse il significato di amore è diverso per noi due.
Sai, amore vuol dire volere il bene dell'altra persona, amore vuol dire voler amare l'altra persona, amore vuol dire voler stare con quella persona.
Tu non ami lei, non vuoi vivere con lei, non vuoi renderla felice, non vuoi il suo il suo bene....al punto da volere che lei abortisca una possibile creatura....e tutto per parare il tuo culetto....e questo è amore?
In più ...renditi conto di cosa dici ancora....prima hai scritto che non vuoi perdere tua moglie (in netta contrapposizione con questo grande amore che provavi per l'altra) e ora dici che con tua moglie non lo fai più e che è vero che amavi l'altra? Scusa allora cosa avevi paura di perdere? La colf????
Povera donna tua moglie.... E confermo...poveri i tuoi bambini.


----------



## Old Vulvia (20 Aprile 2007)

paco ha detto:


> Ma guarda che io l'ho Amata davvero. Ma lo sai che non lo faccio più con mia moglie? Io le ho sempre detto prima i figli poi noi. Il nostro rapporto si è interrotto quando non riuscivo più a gestire le due cose. Lei sapeva tutto.


Forse hai scordato di dirle "prima i figli e mia moglie, poi noi".. c'è differenza.


----------



## Old paco (20 Aprile 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> Scusa, forse il significato di amore è diverso per noi due.
> Sai, amore vuol dire volere il bene dell'altra persona, amore vuol dire voler amare l'altra persona, amore vuol dire voler stare con quella persona.
> Tu non ami lei, non vuoi vivere con lei, non vuoi renderla felice, non vuoi il suo il suo bene....al punto da volere che lei abortisca una possibile creatura....e tutto per parare il tuo culetto....e questo è amore?
> In più ...renditi conto di cosa dici ancora....prima hai scritto che non vuoi perdere tua moglie (in netta contrapposizione con questo grande amore che provavi per l'altra) e ora dici che con tua moglie non lo fai più e che è vero che amavi l'altra? Scusa allora cosa avevi paura di perdere? La colf????
> Povera donna tua moglie.... E confermo...poveri i tuoi bambini.


 
Certo secondo te voglio il suo male... Può essere che non amo mia moglie ma sui miei figli non accetto lezioni da nessuno. Io so bene cosa è l'amore. Se ti trovi di fronte ad una scelta tu cosa fai? Dimmelo. E' chiaro che la questione si pone a posteriori. Credi che abbia voluto solo portarla a letto? Credi che questa sia la mia indole? Ho quasi 43 anni e non ho mai tradito una donna. Non sono nemmeno uno schifo di uomo.


----------



## Old paco (20 Aprile 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Forse hai scordato di dirle "prima i figli e mia moglie, poi noi".. c'è differenza.


Beh, i miei figli hanno 2 anni e mezzo (gemelle) e 5 anni. Che dici vivono senza mamma?


----------



## Old simo (20 Aprile 2007)

*hem...*



paco ha detto:


> Certo secondo te voglio il suo male... *Può essere che non amo mia moglie ma sui miei figli non accetto lezioni da nessuno.* Io so bene cosa è l'amore. Se ti trovi di fronte ad una scelta tu cosa fai? Dimmelo. E' chiaro che la questione si pone a posteriori. Credi che abbia voluto solo portarla a letto? Credi che questa sia la mia indole? Ho quasi 43 anni e non ho mai tradito una donna. Non sono nemmeno uno schifo di uomo.


 
Paco, vai a rileggerti i post che hai scritto ieri...hai detto piu' volte che avevi paura di perdere tua moglie...ma ovviamente ieri non sapevi che era tutta una bufala la sua, oggi che sei piu' rilassato...la cosa cambia!


----------



## Old Ari (20 Aprile 2007)

paco ha detto:


> Certo secondo te voglio il suo male... Può essere che non amo mia moglie ma sui miei figli non accetto lezioni da nessuno. Io so bene cosa è l'amore. Se ti trovi di fronte ad una scelta tu cosa fai? Dimmelo. E' chiaro che la questione si pone a posteriori. Credi che abbia voluto solo portarla a letto? Credi che questa sia la mia indole? Ho quasi 43 anni e non ho mai tradito una donna. Non sono nemmeno uno schifo di uomo.


Il "poveri figli" era riferito all'esempio che gli dai, non certo all'amore che provi per loro che credo e spero sia assoluto (anche se un altro lo avresti gettato nel gabinetto solo perchè fuori dal matrimonio.....ma queste sono opinioni personali sull'aborto)
Sull'amore che provi per lei.....non penso proprio che sia amore, per amore fai quello che faresti per i tuoi figli.....
Per rispetto di tua moglie fai a prescindere dall'amante altre scelte....ma è evidente che non amando più tua moglie te ne freghi della sua esistenza e del suo diritto ad essere amata e felice.


----------



## Old Ari (20 Aprile 2007)

simo ha detto:


> Paco, vai a rileggerti i post che hai scritto ieri...hai detto piu' volte che avevi paura di perdere tua moglie...ma ovviamente ieri non sapevi che era tutta una bufala la sua, oggi che sei piu' rilassato...la cosa cambia!


Simo ti quoto in pieno.....
E' il sederino che voleva pararsi....e in ogni cosa detta fatta e nella sua situazione questo ragazzo non ha e non ha avuto le palle in nessuna di queste occasioni....
E' egoismo puro, l'insegnamento che ho citato che darebbe e che da ai suoi figli


----------



## Old paco (20 Aprile 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> Simo ti quoto in pieno.....
> E' il sederino che voleva pararsi....e in ogni cosa detta fatta e nella sua situazione questo ragazzo non ha e non ha avuto le palle in nessuna di queste occasioni....
> E' egoismo puro, l'insegnamento che ho citato che darebbe e che da ai suoi figli


 
Tu che avresti fatto? Quelli senza p...e all'inferno!!! Ormai la tua opinione è formata, quindi è inutile cercare di spiegarti.


----------



## Old simo (20 Aprile 2007)

*Ari...*



Ari ha detto:


> Simo ti quoto in pieno.....
> E' il sederino che voleva pararsi....*e in ogni cosa detta fatta e nella sua situazione questo ragazzo non ha e non ha avuto le palle in nessuna di queste occasioni....*
> E' egoismo puro, l'insegnamento che ho citato che darebbe e che da ai suoi figli


 
Ops...l'hai detto! eh vabbè pace!


----------



## Old Vulvia (20 Aprile 2007)

*paco*

Mi riferivo al fatto che con l'amante non sei stato completamente chiaro: un conto è dire che non vuoi separarti dai tuoi figli, un conto è dire non mi separerò mai da mia moglie. Questo fa comprendere molto bene che al massimo si è una Passione di passaggio, non un Grande Amore. Posto che comunque lei ha pure le sue responsabilità, tu le hai dato l'appiglio per procurarti un coccolone. 
Una cosa è certa, per esercitare il tradimento col minor spargimento di sangue bisognerebbe aver molto chiaro chi si è e cosa si vuole.


----------



## Old simo (20 Aprile 2007)

*Caro Paco*



paco ha detto:


> Tu che avresti fatto? Quelli senza p...e all'inferno!!! Ormai la tua opinione è formata, quindi è inutile cercare di spiegarti.


 
io personalmente manderei all'inferno: tutti gli stronzi (nel senso ampio del termine!), tutti quelli che fanno soffrire qualcuno senza esserselo meritato, tutti i vigliacchi che danno sempre la colpa agli altri per qualsiasi cosa (tra questi metto anche quelli che voi chiamate "senza palle"), tutti quelli che "predicano bene e razzolano male"...tu a quale categoria pensi di appartenere? 

P.S. mmmmmm...pensandoci bene in una di queste categorie potrei rientrarci anche io... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





P.P.S. Paco smettila di dire sempre:tu che avresti fatto? il casino te lo sei creato tu...ed è tutto tuo, senza nessuna invidia da parte mia!


----------



## Old simo (20 Aprile 2007)

*Mi permetto...*



Vulvia ha detto:


> Mi riferivo al fatto che con l'amante non sei stato completamente chiaro: un conto è dire che non vuoi separarti dai tuoi figli, un conto è dire non mi separerò mai da mia moglie. Questo fa comprendere molto bene che al massimo si è una Passione di passaggio, non un Grande Amore. Posto che comunque lei ha pure le sue responsabilità, tu le hai dato l'appiglio per procurarti un coccolone.
> Una cosa è certa, *per esercitare il tradimento col minor spargimento di sangue bisognerebbe aver molto chiaro chi si è e cosa si vuole*.


 
di aggiungere...e con chi si tradisce!


----------



## Old paco (20 Aprile 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Mi riferivo al fatto che con l'amante non sei stato completamente chiaro: un conto è dire che non vuoi separarti dai tuoi figli, un conto è dire non mi separerò mai da mia moglie. Questo fa comprendere molto bene che al massimo si è una Passione di passaggio, non un Grande Amore. Posto che comunque lei ha pure le sue responsabilità, tu le hai dato l'appiglio per procurarti un coccolone.
> Una cosa è certa, per esercitare il tradimento col minor spargimento di sangue bisognerebbe aver molto chiaro chi si è e cosa si vuole.


Si, ma non ho avuto mai il gusto del tradimento. Ti ripeto con lei non capivo nulla e quando ho realizzato che stavo trascurando la mia famiglia mi sono tirato indietro. Tuttora provo una forte angoscia. Se dire che ho guardato a mantenere intatta la famiglia finirla con lei e pararsi il c..o, beh questo è vero. Ed io, nonostante il metodo utilizzato da lei per farmi uscire allo scoperto non la biasimo.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Aprile 2007)

Guardate che le cose si fanno in due...


----------



## Old paco (20 Aprile 2007)

simo ha detto:


> io personalmente manderei all'inferno: tutti gli stronzi (nel senso ampio del termine!), tutti quelli che fanno soffrire qualcuno senza esserselo meritato, tutti i vigliacchi che danno sempre la colpa agli altri per qualsiasi cosa (tra questi metto anche quelli che voi chiamate "senza palle"), tutti quelli che "predicano bene e razzolano male"...tu a quale categoria pensi di appartenere?
> 
> P.S. mmmmmm...pensandoci bene in una di queste categorie potrei rientrarci anche io...
> 
> ...


Io appartendo agli incoerenti. Predico bene e razzolo malissimo.


----------



## Old simo (20 Aprile 2007)

*Lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Guardate che le cose si fanno in due...


Lettri, per quella cosa della F.A.L.P...sempre al solito raduno vero?


----------



## Lettrice (20 Aprile 2007)

simo ha detto:


> Lettri, per quella cosa della F.A.L.P...sempre al solito raduno vero?


Shh.. non in questo thread..


----------



## Old paco (20 Aprile 2007)

simo ha detto:


> Lettri, per quella cosa della F.A.L.P...sempre al solito raduno vero?


 
Se un raduno per quelli senza p...e, invitatemi....


----------



## La Lupa (20 Aprile 2007)

*il F.A.L.P. c'è*


----------



## Old simo (20 Aprile 2007)

*Ops....*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Shh.. non in questo thread..


cavolo è vero, scusa, ma sai sono nuova! Spero che il CAPO non si arrabbi e mi punisca!


----------



## La Lupa (20 Aprile 2007)

paco ha detto:


> Se un raduno per quelli senza p...e, invitatemi....


No, quelli stanno in fondo a destra.  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Scusa Paquito, non ci conosci... t'ha detto male, sei capitato nel mezzo di un'insurrezione...
Adesso ci leviamo dalle palle e vi lasciamo a parlar di corna, sorry.


----------



## Old Pinguino (20 Aprile 2007)

simo ha detto:


> Caro Paco, non sto quì a farti la "morale" perchè credo non sia il caso e soprattutto perchè credo che tu stia già pagando da solo per cio' che hai fatto, una cosa però te la dico, da tradita: è TROPPO semplice aver paura di perdere la tua famiglia dopo...!
> 
> P.S. fossi in te non sottovaluterei ciò che ti ha detto dererum.


QUOTO QUOTO QUOTO Pensare alle conseguenze prima di tirarlo fuori? Poi non si ragiona con le parti basse , per fortuna. No sai sono situazioni attimi di debolezza, tutte balle dei traditori pensa che non sò nemmeno io se uno è mio adesso ha 14anni e siccome grazie all'altro sa tutto è distrutto.  Complimenti, spero che tu adesso ti comporti da uomo troppo comodo fermarsi alla scopata. Senza rancore.


----------



## Old Pinguino (20 Aprile 2007)

simo ha detto:


> beh ma questo cambia tutto! sei stato fedele per ben 16 anni! beh allora non è poi cosi' grave...magari se le dici:cara dai ti ho tradito una sola volta in 16 anni! vedrai che riuscirà a capire!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Simo sei un mito


----------



## Lettrice (20 Aprile 2007)

paco ha detto:


> Se un raduno per quelli senza p...e, invitatemi....


Paco tranquillo... onestamente non so casa avrei fatto al tuo posto... magari lo stesso... qui non e' questione di palle... e questione di trovarcisi... il fatto e' che dovresti evitaree di trovartici 

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS che casino che ho fatto


----------



## Old paco (20 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Paco tranquillo... onestamente non so casa avrei fatto al tuo posto... magari lo stesso... qui non e' questione di palle... e questione di trovarcisi... il fatto e' *che dovresti evitaree di trovartici*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Credo che questa volta sia stata l'unica e non ci sarà la prossima. Spero davvero che lei con quello sfogo ora sia più sollevata


----------



## Old simo (20 Aprile 2007)

*No No...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Paco tranquillo... onestamente non so casa avrei fatto al tuo posto... magari lo stesso... qui non e' questione di palle... *e questione di trovarcisi... il fatto e' che dovresti evitaree di trovartici*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Lettri sei stata chiarissima con una frase chiave!


----------



## Lettrice (20 Aprile 2007)

paco ha detto:


> Credo che questa volta sia stata l'unica e non ci sarà la prossima. Spero davvero che lei con quello sfogo ora sia più sollevata


Dubito lo sia... non farti sentire di merda... ma solo xche' non e' passato abbastanza tempo


----------



## Old Vulvia (20 Aprile 2007)

paco ha detto:


> Si, ma non ho avuto mai il gusto del tradimento. Ti ripeto con lei non capivo nulla e quando ho realizzato che stavo trascurando la mia famiglia mi sono tirato indietro. Tuttora provo una forte angoscia. Se dire che ho guardato a mantenere intatta la famiglia finirla con lei e pararsi il c..o, beh questo è vero. Ed io, nonostante il metodo utilizzato da lei per farmi uscire allo scoperto non la biasimo.


 
Guarda, la riflessione che ho fatto sopra l'ho fatta anche per me. Da ex amante ti posso dire che il sottovalutare la situazione, le conseguenze, le emozioni, il non sapere _prima_ come si riuscirà a gestire una relazione tanto "provante" sono tutti "errori" che ho fatto anch'io perciò non ti sto puntando il fucile contro. L'importante è che da tutto ciò si impari a capire il valore che diamo alle persone, compresi noi stessi, e alle cose.


----------



## Old simo (20 Aprile 2007)

*No scusa Paco...*



paco ha detto:


> Credo che questa volta sia stata l'unica e non ci sarà la prossima. *Spero davvero che lei con quello sfogo ora sia più sollevata*


 
Lei chi???? non sarà mica riferito a lei l'altra??? ma porca paletta dopo tutto sto casino ancora pensi a lei invece di pensare: sono stato fortunato che tutta la storia non sia vera e che terro' unita la mia famiglia!!!!!
Paco perchè non le mandi una mail per vedere come sta??? dai magari fate pace!


----------



## Old Pinguino (20 Aprile 2007)

simo ha detto:


> certo che voi uomini tutti buon samaritani eh...pronti ad ascoltare i problemi delle altre...peccato che poi, senza ovviamente volerlo, ci finite a letto!


Simo sei sempre più un mito. Grande QUOTO QUOTO QUOTO


----------



## Old paco (20 Aprile 2007)

simo ha detto:


> Lei chi???? non sarà mica riferito a lei l'altra??? ma porca paletta dopo tutto sto casino ancora pensi a lei invece di pensare: sono stato fortunato che tutta la storia non sia vera e che terro' unita la mia famiglia!!!!!
> Paco perchè non le mandi una mail per vedere come sta??? dai magari fate pace!


Prendimi anche per i fondelli.... scrivo le c......e che penso.....


----------



## Old paco (20 Aprile 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Guarda, la riflessione che ho fatto sopra l'ho fatta anche per me. Da ex amante ti posso dire che il sottovalutare la situazione, le conseguenze, le emozioni, il non sapere _prima_ come si riuscirà a gestire una relazione tanto "provante" sono tutti "errori" che ho fatto anch'io perciò non ti sto puntando il fucile contro. L'importante è che da tutto ciò si impari a capire il valore che diamo alle persone, compresi noi stessi, e alle cose.


Credimi ora ho un gran bisogno di lavarmi la mia coscienza sporca.... sono davvero frastornato..... Simo ci va giù dura, ma non è solo una questione donne e uomini.... E che non bisogna mai tradire.... è elementare ma è stato impossibile frenarci a suo tempo.... che gran tristezza tutta questa storia.... Il fatto che poi io sia il peggiore di tutti non mi aiuta a stare meglio.


----------



## Old paco (20 Aprile 2007)

simo ha detto:


> Lei chi???? non sarà mica riferito a lei l'altra??? ma porca paletta dopo tutto sto casino ancora pensi a lei invece di pensare:* sono stato fortunato che tutta la storia non sia vera e che terro' unita la mia famiglia!!!!!*
> Paco perchè non le mandi una mail per vedere come sta??? dai magari fate pace!


Ma certo che sono stato fortunato, ma non sono felice lo stesso per il dolore di lei. Ora siamo in due a star male. Io e lei.


----------



## Old simo (20 Aprile 2007)

*Paco...*



paco ha detto:


> Prendimi anche per i fondelli.... scrivo le c......e che penso.....


 
ora sono seria: le cazzate che pensi ti hanno portato nella situazione in cui ti sei trovato!   Ognuno di noi è libero di fare della propria vita cio' che vuole...ma poi non piangiamo lacrime di coccodrillo, non ha davvero senso! 
La prima volta "passi"...si sbaglia, non si ha consapevolezza ecc...(aggiungi tutte le cavolate che vuoi!) ma adesso Paco non puoi dire che non ti rendi conto di cio' che stai dicendo...continui a pensare a lei nonostante il casino...se continui cosi', prima o poi ci ricascherai, e lei con te! 
E chiaro che sei un "finto" pentito ( e non lo dico per criticare!), lo si capisce dai tuoi post...pero' se dovessi ritrovarti in una simile situazione...cerca di avere almeno il coraggio di prenderti SERIAMENTE le tue responsabilità!
Gli attributi maschili non si tirano fuori solo per far sesso!


----------



## Old Vulvia (20 Aprile 2007)

paco ha detto:


> Ma certo che sono stato fortunato, ma non sono felice lo stesso per il dolore di lei. Ora siamo in due a star male. Io e lei.


Però da adesso in poi sii coerente: taglia tutti i ponti e mai più proposte tipo "restiamo amici"  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   .


----------



## Old Vulvia (20 Aprile 2007)

*o.t. x simo*



simo ha detto:


> ora sono seria: le cazzate che pensi ti hanno portato nella situazione in cui ti sei trovato! Ognuno di noi è libero di fare della propria vita cio' che vuole...ma poi non piangiamo lacrime di coccodrillo, non ha davvero senso!
> La prima volta "passi"...si sbaglia, non si ha consapevolezza ecc...(aggiungi tutte le cavolate che vuoi!) ma adesso Paco non puoi dire che non ti rendi conto di cio' che stai dicendo...continui a pensare a lei nonostante il casino...se continui cosi', prima o poi ci ricascherai, e lei con te!
> E chiaro che sei un "finto" pentito ( e non lo dico per criticare!), lo si capisce dai tuoi post...pero' se dovessi ritrovarti in una simile situazione...cerca di avere almeno il coraggio di prenderti SERIAMENTE le tue responsabilità!
> Gli attributi maschili non si tirano fuori solo per far sesso!


Ahò, sei tosta, eh?

(ps: finalmente son riuscita a sbloccare la password li là..)


----------



## Old paco (20 Aprile 2007)

simo ha detto:


> *Gli attributi maschili non si tirano fuori solo per far sesso![/*quote]
> 
> 
> Hai ragione. Adesso devo tirarli fuori per starle lontano. Comunque la mia scelta di due mesi fa è stata una scelta molto dolorosa.


----------



## Old paco (20 Aprile 2007)

Se volete aiutarmi ad indicarmi come non ferirla ulteriormente vi sarei molto grato. Non sono scemo, ma ho un gran dolore al torace. Ho pianto tanto questa mattina.


----------



## Old simo (20 Aprile 2007)

*Ah ri-Paco!*



paco ha detto:


> Credimi ora ho un gran bisogno di lavarmi la mia coscienza sporca.... sono davvero frastornato..... *Simo ci va giù dura, ma non è solo una questione donne e uomini.... E che non bisogna mai tradire.... è elementare ma è stato impossibile frenarci a suo tempo...*. che gran tristezza tutta questa storia.... Il fatto che poi io sia il peggiore di tutti non mi aiuta a stare meglio.


 
senti Paco:
1) io ti ho detto cio' che penso, e forse la mia franchezza è dettata dal fatto che sono stata TRADITA!
2) ieri eri disperato per la tua situazione, per i tuoi figli e tua moglie!
3) oggi che lei ti ha detto che non era vero nulla, parli di lei come di una persona che non merita cio' che gli hai fatto...
Conclusione: decidi quello che devi fare! 
poi scusa che è sta cosa della questione uomini donne, del non dover tradire...è stato *impossibile* frenarci? vi hanno minacciato i talebani?
e dai cavolo! sono le classiche scuse/cazzate(scusate il francesismo!) dei traditori...
Paco avrei dovuto dirti: beh dai capita, cerca di rimediare ecc...eh no! tanto tu oggi stai come prima dell'evento...ancora a pensare a lei!


----------



## Old simo (20 Aprile 2007)

*Vulvia...*



Vulvia ha detto:


> Ahò, *sei tosta, eh?*
> 
> (ps: finalmente son riuscita a sbloccare la password li là..)


Vulvia non qui'...devi tacere qui', guarda che il capo c'è anche quando non c'è!


Si so tosta..ecchecavolo! piange da coccodrillo ma poi ritorna sempre allo stesso punto! 

Tu hai scritto in un post: sii (ma non si dice "essi"  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ) coerente! Vulvia ma do sta la coerenza...ora chiede anche come non far star male troppo l'altra...eddai!


----------



## Lettrice (20 Aprile 2007)

Per me il personaggio piu' "triste" di tutta la faccenda e' l'altra che ha finto di essere incinta... ecco lei la prenderei a cazzotti piu' che Paco!!!


----------



## Old paco (20 Aprile 2007)

simo ha detto:


> senti Paco:
> 1) io ti ho detto cio' che penso, e forse la mia franchezza è dettata dal fatto che sono stata TRADITA!
> 2) *ieri eri disperato per la tua situazione, per i tuoi figli e tua moglie*!
> 3) oggi che lei ti ha detto che non era vero nulla, parli di lei come di una persona che *non merita cio' che gli hai fatto*...
> ...


Penso a tutti. Quando faccio soffrire qualcuno non riesco a restare indifferente. Riconosco la tua franchezza e la rispetto. Sarebbe stato inifinitamente meglio se tutto non fosse mai iniziato. Ora è finito ma con feriti. Credimi che se fossi superficiale non starei a pensare a nessuna delle persone che sono entrate in questa, mi ripeto, triste vicenda. Vorrei essere molto razionale ma non lo sono. Il tuo parlare mi sferza a guardare dentro le cose con maggior realismo ed anche se a volte sei dura ne traggo lezione.


----------



## Old simo (20 Aprile 2007)

*Paco...*



paco ha detto:


> Penso a tutti. Quando faccio soffrire qualcuno non riesco a restare indifferente. Riconosco la tua franchezza e la rispetto. Sarebbe stato inifinitamente meglio se tutto non fosse mai iniziato. *Ora è finito ma con feriti.* Credimi che se fossi superficiale non starei a pensare a nessuna delle persone che sono entrate in questa, mi ripeto, triste vicenda. Vorrei essere molto razionale ma non lo sono. Il tuo parlare mi sferza a guardare dentro le cose con maggior realismo ed anche se a volte sei dura ne traggo lezione.


 
te lo dico con davvero tanto affetto! la tua è una situazione "pericolosa"! è inevitabile che in questa storia qualcuno stia male...ecco questo è INEVITABILE! vuoi restare con tua moglie? dimenticati dell'altra e di come sta! sennò ti ritroverai inevitabilmente in questa brutta brutta situazione...se poi vuoi continuare a stare cosi' allora ok! la vita è la tua e fai come vuoi! pero' ti ripeto, non lamentatevi poi! 
Purtroppo in queste situazioni ci sono sempre dei feriti...SEMPRE!


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Aprile 2007)

*Simo...*

..credo che sia UMANO, dopo lo scampato pericolo personale, voltarsi indietro e guardare se altri han riportato ferite.

Se poi quelle ferite son state causate da noi, è sempre umano darcene pensiero.

Questo non credo significhi affatto che Paco abbia intenzione di riallacciare alcunchè!

Credo che lo spavento che si è preso gli abbia completamente squarciato il velo di ciò che ha rischiato, di ciò che ha messo veramente in gioco per questa storia.

Se mai ora dovrà guardarsi maggiormente dentro e dentro alla sua storia, capire perchè...cosa non vada nel suo rapporto con la moglie e cosa ci sia davvero da chiarire con lei, non con l'altra!

Perchè un qualche problema c'è e prima lo chiariscono e meno facile sarà anche solo ipotizzare una ricaduta.

Ma dare per quasi certa questa ricaduta per il solo fatto che lui si preoccupi di come l'altra stia, al di là di quanto sia stata stronza (ma anche questo è testimonianza di quanto si sia sentita ferita e quanto forse ci credesse a 'sta storia), mi pare esagerato!


----------



## Old paco (20 Aprile 2007)

simo ha detto:


> Purtroppo in queste situazioni ci sono sempre dei feriti...*SEMPRE![/*quote]
> 
> Si Simo, ma ora bisogna voltar pagina. Devo metabolizzare il senso di colpa evidentemente. Spero che le ferite si possano rimarginare senza troppo dolore. Questa è la mia indole... ho la fottutissima ambizione di cercare di vivere sempre al 100%. Credersi onnipotenti e scoprirsi c.........i


----------



## Old simo (20 Aprile 2007)

*Trotto*



trottolino ha detto:


> ..credo che sia UMANO, dopo lo scampato pericolo personale, voltarsi indietro e guardare se altri han riportato ferite.
> 
> Se poi quelle ferite son state causate da noi, è sempre umano darcene pensiero.
> 
> ...


----------



## Old paco (20 Aprile 2007)

Dietro ogni storia che appare c'è la nostra storia con il nostro vissuto, le nostre paure e ciò che siamo perchè abbiamo avuto un passato. Non è facile assorbire il vissuto ed elaborarlo in maniera sempre lineare e coerente. Una regola deve però valere su tutte. "Essere onesti verso gli altri". Ed in questo io non lo sono stato soprattutto con mia moglie e i miei figli. E' vero che anche lei non lo è stata ed ha utlizzato un metodo discutibile per farmi uscire allo scoperto. Questo lo giudico un suo atto d'amore a cui non ho potuto o voluto rispondere. Non credo sia molto importante il formalismo ma la sostanza.


----------



## Old simo (20 Aprile 2007)

*Paco...*



paco ha detto:


> simo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Purtroppo in queste situazioni ci sono sempre dei feriti...*SEMPRE![/*quote]
> ...


----------



## Old paco (20 Aprile 2007)

simo ha detto:


> [*ma se lui continua a preoccuparsi per lei e a sentire come sta, si rivedranno...e andranno di nuovo a letto! guarda potrei scommetterci cio' che vuoi!* Comunque il mio punto di vista ed il tuo non possono che essere differenti, visto le differenti storie Trotto.


Simo guarda che non ci vediamo da due mesi e mezzo ed è stata una mia scelta. Se non si fosse stata la storia della gravidanza non saremmo in questa condizione


----------



## Old paco (20 Aprile 2007)

simo ha detto:


> paco ha detto:
> 
> 
> > *Paco voltala sta pagina!!![/*quote]
> ...


----------



## Old simo (20 Aprile 2007)

*si ma...*



paco ha detto:


> Simo guarda che non ci vediamo da due mesi e mezzo ed è stata una mia scelta. Se non si fosse stata la storia della gravidanza non saremmo in questa condizione


 
il fatto che continui a dire che ti preoccupi per lei, vi porterà a rivedervi, credimi sarà cosi'!
La sai una cosa? quando ho scoperto che il mio "principe" mi aveva tradito dopo 9 anni, ero TERRORIZZATA (e non esagero credimi!), dal fatto che la tizia (la quale era davvero una pazza folle!) se ne sarebbe  uscita prima o poi con una gravidanza...sono stata per circa 4 mesi con un'ansia assurda...sono stata malissimo credimi! Paco qualcuno soffrirà prima o poi, e forse se continui a preoccuparti per lei, il tuo modo di fare potrebbe essere frainteso, causando altro dolore, non hai pensato a questo?


----------



## Old paco (20 Aprile 2007)

simo ha detto:


> paco ha detto:
> 
> 
> > * ma se ieri hai detto che se fosse stata davvero incinta, tra le opzioni tu avresti scelto o l'aborto o la menzogna facendo credere al marito che il figlio era suo!!!* Eddai Paco! non farmi diventare di nuovo ....onza!
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (20 Aprile 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Ma dare per quasi certa questa ricaduta per il solo fatto che lui si preoccupi di come l'altra stia, al di là di quanto sia stata stronza (*ma anche questo è testimonianza di quanto si sia sentita ferita e quanto forse ci credesse a 'sta storia*), mi pare esagerato!


di questo non sono troppo sicura...accentuerei quel "forse"... le donne possono essere infimisssssime...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... e non certo per amore o altro... solo per il gusto del possesso... anche voi uomini lo fate


----------



## Old paco (20 Aprile 2007)

simo ha detto:


> il fatto che continui a dire che ti preoccupi per lei, vi porterà a rivedervi, credimi sarà cosi'!
> La sai una cosa? quando ho scoperto che il mio "principe" mi aveva tradito dopo 9 anni, ero TERRORIZZATA (e non esagero credimi!), dal fatto che la tizia (la quale era davvero una pazza folle!) se ne sarebbe uscita prima o poi con una gravidanza...sono stata per circa 4 mesi con un'ansia assurda...sono stata malissimo credimi! Paco qualcuno soffrirà prima o poi, e forse se continui a preoccuparti per lei, il tuo modo di fare potrebbe essere frainteso, causando altro dolore, non hai pensato a questo?


Come avete risolto? Dopo la sua mail io non ho più risposto chiaramente. Spero che il suo dolore si plachi. Non credere che questo pensiero debba per forza contenere un pensiero adultero. Si può voler bene ad una persona senza andarci a letto? Io credo di si altrimenti avrei bisogno di quintali di zabaione.....


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Aprile 2007)

paco ha detto:


> Simo guarda che non ci vediamo da due mesi e mezzo ed è stata una mia scelta. Se non si fosse stata la storia della gravidanza non saremmo in questa condizione


Simo, di questo devi dargliene atto.

Anche se c'era stato un tentativo di "riavvicinamento" che solo tu, Paco, puoi sapere fino a che punto fosse disinteressato e non finalizzato ad altro (è a te che devi rispondere sinceramente, non a noi...e in base alla risposta sapere quanto il periucolo che indica simo sia reale!).

Simo, sicuramente i nostri punti di vista non potranno mai (o difficilmente) collimare, ma proprio perchè visuali diverse, può valer la pena di sforzarsi di osservare da un'ottica diversa senza farsi coinvolgere personalmente nella storia, cercando la maggiore obiettività possibile.


----------



## Old paco (20 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> di questo non sono troppo sicura...accentuerei quel "forse"... le donne possono essere infimisssssime...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E connaturato alla nostra natura.... se è troppo fa male, si diventa come Silvio, invece se è moderato si può anche donare oltre che ricevere


----------



## Old simo (20 Aprile 2007)

*Oh cielo...*



paco ha detto:


> simo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Non farmi passare per un imbecille però. Ma credi davvero che se non fossi stato più che certo che prendeva la pillola mi sarei lasciato andare come ho fatto? No, in quella situazione non avrei voluto assolutamente trovarmici. E lì che la passione si sarebbe fermata. Era stata lei a dirmi che prendeva la pillola di proposito per stare con me. E c...o. Puoi capire il mio sgomento di fronte ad un evento completamente indesiderato fin dall'inizio.
> ...


----------



## Old simo (20 Aprile 2007)

*Ci rinuncio...*



paco ha detto:


> Come avete risolto? Dopo la sua mail io non ho più risposto chiaramente. Spero che il suo dolore si plachi. Non credere che questo pensiero debba per forza contenere un pensiero adultero. *Si può voler bene ad una persona senza andarci a letto? Io credo di si altrimenti avrei bisogno di quintali di zabaione*.....


NO COMMENT!


----------



## Old simo (20 Aprile 2007)

*Trotto...*



trottolino ha detto:


> Simo, di questo devi dargliene atto.
> 
> Anche se c'era stato un tentativo di "riavvicinamento" che solo tu, Paco, puoi sapere fino a che punto fosse disinteressato e non finalizzato ad altro (è a te che devi rispondere sinceramente, non a noi...e in base alla risposta sapere quanto il periucolo che indica simo sia reale!).
> 
> Simo, sicuramente i nostri punti di vista non potranno mai (o difficilmente) collimare, ma proprio perchè visuali diverse, può valer la pena di sforzarsi di osservare da un'ottica diversa senza farsi coinvolgere personalmente nella storia*, cercando la maggiore obiettività possibile*.


io cerchero' sempre di essere obiettiva con il mio vissuto alle spalle, e tu con il tuo! è inevitabile!


----------



## Bruja (20 Aprile 2007)

*Oooops...*



simo ha detto:


> cavolo è vero, scusa, ma sai sono nuova! Spero che il CAPO non si arrabbi e mi punisca!


Me ne stavo scordando ancora, va beh, tanto sono scusata per motivi geriatrici  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Bruja (20 Aprile 2007)

*paco*

Senti, per chiudere in bellezza, sempre che sia possibile, prendi atto che tu ti sei comportato male, e i non è stata da meno e, complice la scusa del vostro grande amore non realizzato, avete avuto una storia che più sgangherata non poteva essere, io non scuso entrambi, tu hai sbagliato e lei non è certo stata un fiorellino di virtù! 
Direi che ogni altra discussione sia superflua, tu adesso stai meglio e vedi le cose con calma perchè è finita la paura della gravidanza, ma se ci pensi, era una bufala dall'inizio e avresti dovuto provare ad andare a fondo visto che prendeva la pillola per stare con te.
Già questo da una donna sposata dimostra che voleva stare tranquilla anche lei, poi quando la lasci all'improvviso salta fuori con questa baggianata... andiamo, la vostra è stata una relazione sessuale colorata con il sentimento della memoria, punto.  
Prima te ne rendi conto e prima questa faccenda la collocherai dove deve essere messa, negli errori che debbono insegnare. In fondo ora sai che quel grande e perduto amore, è stato meglio perderlo!
Bruja


----------



## MariLea (21 Aprile 2007)

*paco*

dai che per stavolta ti è andata proprio bene...
sospiro di sollievo e però... stai ben attento in futuro


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Aprile 2007)

*Quoto*



trottolino ha detto:


> ..credo che sia UMANO, dopo lo scampato pericolo personale, voltarsi indietro e guardare se altri han riportato ferite.
> 
> Se poi quelle ferite son state causate da noi, è sempre umano darcene pensiero.
> 
> ...


Se oltre a capirlo sapessi parlare e scrivere veneto concluderei con una frase da Commedia dell'arte: tutto è bene quel che finisce bene...

Sempre meglio la commedia della tragedia


----------



## Rebecca (21 Aprile 2007)

simo ha detto:


> *No scusa Paco...*
> Citazione:
> Originalmente inviato da *paco*
> _Credo che questa volta sia stata l'unica e non ci sarà la prossima. *Spero davvero che lei con quello sfogo ora sia più sollevata*_
> ...


Però che lei si sia comportata male non c'è dubbio, ma non c'è dubbio che anche lui non si è comportato bene, in primo luogo verso la famiglia, in secondo luogo verso di lei... 
Se a scrivere qui fosse lei, lo considerereste uno stronzo se lui, dopo 3 mesi di grandi affermazioni, fosse spartio dalla sera al mattino senza minimamente preoccuparsi dei feriti...


----------



## Verena67 (21 Aprile 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Se a scrivere qui fosse lei, lo considerereste uno stronzo se lui, dopo 3 mesi di grandi affermazioni, fosse spartio dalla sera al mattino senza minimamente preoccuparsi dei feriti...


 
APPUNTO!
Io sono stata in una storia simile, con un simil - Paco, da signora sono stata IO a trarmi fuori, e non ho accampato gravidanze inesistenti, ma alla fine  - e mi prendo tutte le responsabilità del caso - il BASTARDO è stato l'altro, mica io 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Io ci credevo (all'inizio) ad un progetto di vita nuova!


Bacio!


----------



## Bruja (21 Aprile 2007)

*Giusto*



Verena67 ha detto:


> APPUNTO!
> Io sono stata in una storia simile, con un simil - Paco, da signora sono stata IO a trarmi fuori, e non ho accampato gravidanze inesistenti, ma alla fine - e mi prendo tutte le responsabilità del caso - il BASTARDO è stato l'altro, mica io
> 
> 
> ...


Hai ragione Verena, ma come hai detto sei tu che ha realizzato la situazione ed hai mollato da signora....... il problema è che, nonostante avesse "delle ragioni" (la ragione l'avrebbe avuta non tradendo) ha scelto di fingere una gravidanza...  Per me sono sullo stesso piano.
Bruja

p.s. x Trottolino
Hai ragione anche tu, ora lui deve analizzare cosa non funzioni con la moglie, ma analizzerei anche il fatto che forse lui potrebbe essere arrivato al tradimento anche per un concorso di "illusione sul perduto amore", amore che se fosse stato vissuto all'epoca forse sarebbe stato molto meno idilliaco nel ricordo.


----------



## Rebecca (21 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Hai ragione Verena, ma come hai detto sei tu che ha realizzato la situazione ed hai mollato da signora....... il problema è che, nonostante avesse "delle ragioni" (la ragione l'avrebbe avuta non tradendo) ha scelto di fingere una gravidanza... Per me sono sullo stesso piano.
> Bruja


Hai ragione, sono sullo stesso piano. 
Passatemi il lessico giuridico, anche se questo non è un processo.
Sicuramente il trattamento subito non l'assolve dalla sua bugia, ma anche per gli omicidi esistono le attenuanti... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Io una cosa del genere non l'avrei mai, dico mai, fatta, ma io non me la sento di considerarla una stronza kolossal perchè si è sentita usata come un kleenex (sbalgiando certamente anche lei) e ha cercato un modo di sfogare la sua rabbia che certamente ha destabilizzato paco ma non ha fatto vittime. E' in questo forum che ho letto thread infiniti sul tema della vendetta che molti hanno giusticato quando non troppo cruenta ma solo simbolica (e io non ero di quelle).
Adesso se una presa così male si è comportata in questo modo, iopur non approvandola non mi sento di dire che abbia sbagliato più di lui...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Aprile 2007)

*Vendetta?*



Rita ha detto:


> Hai ragione, sono sullo stesso piano.
> Passatemi il lessico giuridico, anche se questo non è un processo.
> Sicuramente il trattamento subito non l'assolve dalla sua bugia, ma anche per gli omicidi esistono le attenuanti...
> 
> ...


Ma io non l'ho interpretata come vendetta, ma un po' come prova e un po' come rappresentazione simbolica di quel che ha vessuto.
Come prova la trovo adolescenziale, patetica e crudele. Si tratta di un modo per verificare l'affidabilità del partner che in età giovanile si limita a parlare di un ritardo che, reale o no, fa mostrare il livello di coinvolgimento e di maturità del ragazzo.
Come rappresentazione simbolica di un amore e di un futuro che lei aveva dentro ed era pronta a far vivere e lui ha voluto abortire mi sembra drammatico e triste.

Ma su questa ipotesi sarei interessata a sentire, tra le altre, l'opinione di un esperto...se esperto è e se si degna di confrontarsi con le intuizioni di una non esperta, senza controllarmi l'ortografia eh eh. Chiedo scusa ma la mia cultura è rimasta a Mary Poppins e in Supercalifragilisytichespiralidoso diceva che la risata "hi hi" è disgustosa.


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Aprile 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> APPUNTO!
> Io sono stata in una storia simile, con un simil - Paco, da signora sono stata IO a trarmi fuori, e non ho accampato gravidanze inesistenti, ma alla fine - e mi prendo tutte le responsabilità del caso - il BASTARDO è stato l'altro, mica io
> 
> 
> ...


Verena, lei si era fatta una storia tutta sua, del principe azzurro che tornava dal passato sul bianco cavallo a rapirla dalla sua grigia esistenza!

Son stati insieme due mesi...e non mi pare che potesse vedere nel riavvicinarsi di lui dopo che lui aveva troncato una ripresa di progetto di vita comune.

Nel minimo la definirei puerile e immatura! ma nel minimo eh!


----------



## Bruja (21 Aprile 2007)

*Persa*

Sì, la tua elaborazione dei meccanismi di mentali di lei che voleva metterlo alla prova è possibile, ma santo cielo che prova era? Una prova che si autoeliminava alla dimostrazione dei fatti?! 
Ammettiamo che lui fosse pronto a mollare baracca e burattini per il frutto di questo "grande amore", che razza di figuraccia avrebbe fatto nel simulare una gravidanza?
Non voglio eccedere, ma la domanda la girerei agli uomini e non sò quanta affidabilità e e punti avrebbe perso questa signora che voleva da lui una dimostrazione di una maturità che non poteva dimostrare per sè stessa. 
Ho usato la parola sgangherata per questa storia e la confermo, e vale per entrambi!
C'erano altre vie per farlo sentire un cogl...e!!
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2007)

*trotto*

A mio malincuore ti devo quotare.. anche per me lei s'e' fatta una storia tutta sua... quando le e' andata male ha fatto la ca....ta!!!

Io l'avrei presa a schiaffi altro che rimanere amici


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Aprile 2007)

*certo!*



Bruja ha detto:


> Sì, la tua elaborazione dei meccanismi di mentali di lei che voleva metterlo alla prova è possibile, ma santo cielo che prova era? Una prova che si autoeliminava alla dimostrazione dei fatti?!
> Ammettiamo che lui fosse pronto a mollare baracca e burattini per il frutto di questo "grande amore", che razza di figuraccia avrebbe fatto nel simulare una gravidanza?
> Non voglio eccedere, ma la domanda la girerei agli uomini e non sò quanta affidabilità e e punti avrebbe perso questa signora che voleva da lui una dimostrazione di una maturità che non poteva dimostrare per sè stessa.
> Ho usato la parola sgangherata per questa storia e la confermo, e vale per entrambi!
> ...


Nella mia analisi non c'era nessuna valutazione. Sia in un caso sia nell'altro inventare una gravidanza ha la funzione prima di far sentire lui disperato e dopo cogl...e e una che ama non vuole far sentire così un uomo.
Ma io non vorrei neanche mai sentirmi una che crea una menzogna del genere, non sono cose su cui scherzare.
Lui è stato un traditore nella normalità, nalla media ...mediocre...come tutti i traditori. Non credo che ci siano traditori nobili. Ma lei ha messo avanti a tutto la sua ferita narcisistica rivelando anche con questo che non è una persona con cui si possa avere un rapporto serio.
Poi personalmente provo orrore per una donna che riesca a pensare a guardare un altro uomo con bambini da scuola materna... Ma io ho un'idea personale della maternità...


----------



## Bruja (21 Aprile 2007)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Nella mia analisi non c'era nessuna valutazione. Sia in un caso sia nell'altro inventare una gravidanza ha la funzione prima di far sentire lui disperato e dopo cogl...e e una che ama non vuole far sentire così un uomo.
> Ma io non vorrei neanche mai sentirmi una che crea una menzogna del genere, non sono cose su cui scherzare.
> Lui è stato un traditore nella normalità, nalla media ...mediocre...come tutti i traditori. Non credo che ci siano traditori nobili. Ma lei ha messo avanti a tutto la sua ferita narcisistica rivelando anche con questo che non è una persona con cui si possa avere un rapporto serio.
> Poi personalmente provo orrore per una donna che riesca a pensare a guardare un altro uomo con bambini da scuola materna... Ma io ho un'idea personale della maternità...


 
Non potrei essere più d'accordo!
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Nella mia analisi non c'era nessuna valutazione. Sia in un caso sia nell'altro inventare una gravidanza ha la funzione prima di far sentire lui disperato e dopo cogl...e e una che ama non vuole far sentire così un uomo.
> Ma io non vorrei neanche mai sentirmi una che crea una menzogna del genere, non sono cose su cui scherzare.
> Lui è stato un traditore nella normalità, nalla media ...mediocre...come tutti i traditori*. Non credo che ci siano traditori nobili*. Ma lei ha messo avanti a tutto la sua ferita narcisistica rivelando anche con questo che non è una persona con cui si possa avere un rapporto serio.
> Poi personalmente provo orrore per una donna che riesca a pensare a guardare un altro uomo con bambini da scuola materna... Ma io ho un'idea personale della maternità...


Dissento!


----------



## Bruja (21 Aprile 2007)

*Hahahahaha*



trottolino ha detto:


> Dissento!


Va bene; allora come sei posizionato nell'araldica: Barone, Visconte, Conte, Marchese, Duca, Arciduca, Principe, Principe Elettore o Palatino o che altro???   

	
	
		
		
	


	












   Bruja


----------



## Rebecca (21 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma io non l'ho interpretata come vendetta, ma un po' come prova e un po' come rappresentazione simbolica di quel che ha vessuto.
> Come prova la trovo adolescenziale, patetica e crudele. Si tratta di un modo per verificare l'affidabilità del partner che in età giovanile si limita a parlare di un ritardo che, reale o no, fa mostrare il livello di coinvolgimento e di maturità del ragazzo.
> Come rappresentazione simbolica di un amore e di un futuro che lei aveva dentro ed era pronta a far vivere e lui ha voluto abortire mi sembra drammatico e triste.


Mah, avevo forse capito male. Perchè la storia l'ho letta stamattina, dopo che paco aveva già fatto piazza pulita dei suoi post.
Io non l'avevo capita come "un mettere alla prova", ma come fare prendere un bello spavento al nostro paco., un modo per far capire che anche lei esiste dopo essere stata scaricata.
Ho capito male allora  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  ...


----------



## Rebecca (21 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Nella mia analisi non c'era nessuna valutazione. Sia in un caso sia nell'altro inventare una gravidanza ha la funzione prima di far sentire lui disperato e dopo cogl...e e una che ama non vuole far sentire così un uomo.


Una usata e mollata sì...
Guarda fare del male, interferire nella sua vita, fare danni a terzi, no!
Ma farlo sentire disperato e cogli....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Aprile 2007)

*Sì, sì*



Rita ha detto:


> Mah, avevo forse capito male. Perchè la storia l'ho letta stamattina, dopo che paco aveva già fatto piazza pulita dei suoi post.
> Io non l'avevo capita come "un mettere alla prova", ma come *fare prendere un bello spavento al nostro paco., un modo per far capire che anche lei esiste dopo essere stata scaricata.*
> Ho capito male allora
> 
> ...


E' così ..io giocavo al "Piccolo psicanalista"..lei ha inventato una balla quando lui, dopo averla scaricata, le ha mandato una mail proponendole di "essere amici"!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Aprile 2007)

*Ma certooo!!*



trottolino ha detto:


> Dissento!


Si parla in generale!!
Io ad esempio sarei nobilissima!
Ma ora come ora, tecnicamente ..non sarei una traditrice, no?
Beh, ma un eventuale amante sì (dove lo trovo uno libero!? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ) sarebbe un traditore...ma con me sarebbe una cosa nobilissima !!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




E non metterlo in dubbio!


----------



## Rebecca (21 Aprile 2007)

*Ma Paco.....*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' così ..io giocavo al "Piccolo psicanalista"..lei ha inventato una balla quando* lui, dopo averla scaricata, le ha mandato una mail proponendole di "essere amici"*!!
















Io non ci credo troppo a queste amicizie, ma (e solo se non c'è stato molto coinvolgimento), non le escludo nemmeno del tutto.
Ma come minimo deve nascere naturalmente o partire da lei...
Sai se uno mi molla e mi dice di "essere amici" fino a dove mi sentono urlare????


----------



## Old zzzanzara (21 Aprile 2007)

Ragazzi/e io di paco nn riesco a leggere i post (c'è solo un . = puntino).


Nn avrò preso un virus? Forse la malaria 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Qualcuno sa darmi il perchè?


----------



## MariLea (21 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Si parla in generale!!
> Io ad esempio sarei nobilissima!
> Ma ora come ora, tecnicamente ..non sarei una traditrice, no?
> Beh, ma un eventuale amante sì (dove lo trovo uno libero!?
> ...


Io purtroppo, penso che tecnicamente saresti una traditrice, 
ma concordo che con te sarebbe comunque una cosa nobilissima!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Aprile 2007)

*..dopo*



zzzanzara ha detto:


> Ragazzi/e io di paco nn riesco a leggere i post (c'è solo un . = puntino).
> 
> 
> Nn avrò preso un virus? Forse la malaria
> ...


Dopo che lei gli ha detto che era una balla lui li ha cancellati...
Forse una volta calmatosi si è reso conto di aver detto qualcosa che avrebbe potuto renderlo riconoscibile...
In sintesi: si conoscevano da ragazzi...si sono ritrovati all'asilo dei fgli...lui si è dichiarato innamorato...ha insistito per una relazione premettendo che ci teneva alla famiglia (già sentita questa?) e lei che aveva iniziato a prendere la pillola da quando aveva fatto un pensierino su di lui, visto che con il marito nulla da mesi...dopo 2 mesi ha chiuso perché ha capito che il coinvolgimento e il rischio mettevano in pericolo la famiglia...dopo altri 2 mesui le ha chiesto amicizuia...lei ha risposto dicendo della gravidanza...lui è andato comprensibilmente nel panico...poi lei lo ha sbeffeggiato dicendo che se l'era inventato


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Aprile 2007)

*Altroché*



mailea ha detto:


> Io purtroppo, penso che tecnicamente saresti una traditrice,
> ma concordo che con te sarebbe comunque una cosa nobilissima!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old zzzanzara (21 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dopo che lei gli ha detto che era una balla lui li ha cancellati...
> Forse una volta calmatosi si è reso conto di aver detto qualcosa che avrebbe potuto renderlo riconoscibile...
> In sintesi: si conoscevano da ragazzi...si sono ritrovati all'asilo dei fgli...lui si è dichiarato innamorato...ha insistito per una relazione premettendo che ci teneva alla famiglia (già sentita questa?) e lei che aveva iniziato a prendere la pillola da quando aveva fatto un pensierino su di lui, visto che con il marito nulla da mesi...dopo 2 mesi ha chiuso perché ha capito che il coinvolgimento e il rischio mettevano in pericolo la famiglia...dopo altri 2 mesui le ha chiesto amicizuia...lei ha risposto dicendo della gravidanza...lui è andato comprensibilmente nel panico...poi lei lo ha sbeffeggiato dicendo che se l'era inventato


 
Grazie P/R del riassunto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Aprile 2007)

*Come va?*



zzzanzara ha detto:


> Grazie P/R del riassunto.


Oggi hai crisi di indentità ? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












O sei in missione per il fronte ?


----------



## Old Vulvia (21 Aprile 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Mah, avevo forse capito male. Perchè la storia l'ho letta stamattina, dopo che paco aveva già fatto piazza pulita dei suoi post.
> Io non l'avevo capita come "un mettere alla prova", ma come fare prendere un bello *spavento* al nostro paco., un modo per far capire che anche lei esiste dopo essere stata scaricata.
> Ho capito male allora
> 
> ...


 


Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> lei ha inventato una balla quando lui, dopo averla scaricata, le ha mandato una mail -dopo due mesi di silenzio, aggiungo- proponendole di "essere amici"!!


 
Concordo con Rita e con Persa. 

Per quanto lo "scherzo" sia riprovevole è durato una nottata solo perchè Paco non ha avuto il coraggio di chiarire immediatamente chiedendole un incontro ma preferendo imbottirsi di ansiolitici. Quando si è deciso a farlo (e non che abbia usato chissà quali metodi da faina) l'amante ha subito confessato che la gravidanza era inventata.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Aprile 2007)

*Però*

Ragazze ...però le mamme ce lo hanno detto a quattordicianni come sono gli uomini e quanto affidamento ci si possa fare e come non mettano in relazione "quella cosa lì" tanto divertente con i bambini "tanto impegnativi" e "chissà di chi è" ...


----------



## Old zzzanzara (21 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Oggi hai crisi di indentità ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
No no P/R solo una crisi d'identità,ho scoperto di avere uan doppia personalità (questa è quella cattiva)

Qundi attenti gente quando mi vedete in questa veste!!!!!!!!!!!Pungo! zzzzzzzzzzzz

PS:Scusa Paco l'invadenza


----------



## Old Vulvia (21 Aprile 2007)

Beh, non è che la giustifico, eh? E' un tradimento nato con superficialità e gestito con immaturità da parte di entrambi.. così come la maggior parte dei tradimenti.. (passatemi i puntini........... F.A.L.P.).


----------



## Bruja (21 Aprile 2007)

*Ci muoviamo??!!!!*

Allora!!???... Invece di cincischiare, volete andare di là, in fureria? Ci sarebbe la distribuzione delle divise e, naturalmente, delle armi.... almeno prenotate quelle che vi stanno bene!!
Io voglio la mazza ferrata fatta ad ariete....... e il gatto a nove code! 
Amo gli animali !!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ragazze ...però le mamme ce lo hanno detto a quattordicianni come sono gli uomini e quanto affidamento ci si possa fare e come non mettano in relazione "quella cosa lì" tanto divertente con i bambini "tanto impegnativi" e "chissà di chi è" ...


sai invece cosa dicevano i papà a noi maschietti?!?.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mhhhhhh...meglio non lo dica và!


----------



## Bruja (21 Aprile 2007)

*Ecco bravo*



trottolino ha detto:


> sai invece cosa dicevano i papà a noi maschietti?!?....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meglio che non lo dici, scriventi a parte, vediamo i risultati.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## MariLea (21 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Allora!!???... Invece di cincischiare, volete andare di là, in fureria? Ci sarebbe la distribuzione delle divise e, naturalmente, delle armi.... almeno prenotate quelle che vi stanno bene!!
> Io voglio la mazza ferrata fatta ad ariete....... e il gatto a nove code!
> Amo gli animali !!!
> 
> ...


corro.. vorrei accaparrarmi la divisa della misura giusta ( che poi restano sempre quelle sbracatelle)
per le armi non son molto pratica, si ho avuto a che fare con pistola e similari... ma vorrei prenotare:
-un piede di porco (anche io amo gli animali che credi...)
-uno shotgun a canna singola ed a canna doppia, lancia granate/pipe bomb
-una granata MIRV e 4 granate normali


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Aprile 2007)

*Lo so*



trottolino ha detto:


> sai invece cosa dicevano i papà a noi maschietti?!?....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Attento che ti vogliono incastrare...


Se almeno uno dei due se ne ricordasse... sarebbepiù prudente...


----------



## Old simo (22 Aprile 2007)

*Rita*



Rita ha detto:


> Però che lei si sia comportata male non c'è dubbio, ma non c'è dubbio che anche lui non si è comportato bene, in primo luogo verso la famiglia, in secondo luogo verso di lei...
> Se a scrivere qui fosse lei, lo considerereste uno stronzo se lui, dopo 3 mesi di grandi affermazioni, fosse spartio dalla sera al mattino senza minimamente preoccuparsi dei feriti...


Ciao Rita,
come ho già detto in un altro post, se qui' ci fosse lei per quanto mi riguarda non starei di certo a consolarla...chi si "mette" con una persona sposata, NON puo' aspettarsi nulla, e non ho neanche mai detto che lei si sia comportata bene...ma qui' c'è lui, ed è delle sue azioni che si parla!
Un abbraccio,
Simo.


----------



## Rebecca (22 Aprile 2007)

*Simo*



simo ha detto:


> Ciao Rita,
> come ho già detto in un altro post, se qui' ci fosse lei per quanto mi riguarda non starei di certo a consolarla...chi si "mette" con una persona sposata, NON puo' aspettarsi nulla, e non ho neanche mai detto che lei si sia comportata bene...*ma qui' c'è lui, ed è delle sue azioni che si parla!*
> Un abbraccio,
> Simo.


Ciao Simo.
Infatti, io di lui parlavo. Non volevo difendere lei che, ripeto, si è comportata male. Quello che volevo dire è che non ci vedo nulla di male nel suo (di lui) dire che si augura che stia bene. Lo trovo un comportamento corretto.


----------



## Old simo (22 Aprile 2007)

*beh...*



Rita ha detto:


> Ciao Simo.
> Infatti, io di lui parlavo. Non volevo difendere lei che, ripeto, si è comportata male. Quello che volevo dire è che non ci vedo nulla di male nel suo (di lui) dire che si augura che stia bene. Lo trovo un comportamento corretto.


 
insomma...hai seguito la storia di questo signore dall'inizio?


----------



## Rebecca (22 Aprile 2007)

simo ha detto:


> insomma...hai seguito la storia di questo signore dall'inizio?


Ho letto tutto, anche se i post originali di paco erano stati in gran parte cancellati. Ho letto quello che ha scritto e che ha lasciato e ho letto molti degli interventi che lui ha fatto perchè quotati per intero.
Quello che voglio dire è che questo disastro lo hanno fatto in due, alla fine lei si è comportata in un modo in cui che io non avrei sicuramente non avrei fatto, ma lui ha scritto "Spero davvero che lei con quello sfogo ora sia più sollevata" e non ci leggo una giustificazione verso di lei. Voglio solo dire che non mi sento di criticarlo per questo.
Poi se ho capito male sono pronta a riconsiderare quello che ho scritto.
Ciao.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2007)

*Condivido*



Rita ha detto:


> Ho letto tutto, anche se i post originali di paco erano stati in gran parte cancellati. Ho letto quello che ha scritto e che ha lasciato e ho letto molti degli interventi che lui ha fatto perchè quotati per intero.
> Quello che voglio dire è che questo disastro lo hanno fatto in due, alla fine lei si è comportata in un modo in cui che io non avrei sicuramente non avrei fatto, ma lui ha scritto "Spero davvero che lei con quello sfogo ora sia più sollevata" e non ci leggo una giustificazione verso di lei. Voglio solo dire che non mi sento di criticarlo per questo.
> Poi se ho capito male sono pronta a riconsiderare quello che ho scritto.
> Ciao.


A me sembra che Paco abbia fatto solo una grande caxxata e se n'è reso conto in breve tempo e ha voluto uscirne.
Non è da ammirare, ma tra noi ...dovremmo capirlo e considerarlo con indulgenza. Si è comportato con più "onestà" di tanti altri ...anche di mia conoscenza


----------



## Old simo (22 Aprile 2007)

*Rita/Persa*



Rita ha detto:


> Ho letto tutto, anche se i post originali di paco erano stati in gran parte cancellati. Ho letto quello che ha scritto e che ha lasciato e ho letto molti degli interventi che lui ha fatto perchè quotati per intero.
> Quello che voglio dire è che questo disastro lo hanno fatto in due, alla fine lei si è comportata in un modo in cui che io non avrei sicuramente non avrei fatto, ma lui ha scritto "Spero davvero che lei con quello sfogo ora sia più sollevata" e non ci leggo una giustificazione verso di lei. Voglio solo dire che non mi sento di criticarlo per questo.
> Poi se ho capito male sono pronta a riconsiderare quello che ho scritto.
> Ciao.


 
Beh ragazze sicuramente siete molto piu' indulgenti di me! e vi ammiro x questo!
è vero il disastro è stato fatto in due, ma lui fino a quando non ha saputo che la storia della gravidanza era una bufala, era preoccupatissimo per la sua famiglia(non voglio perdere i miei figli, mia moglie...tra le soluzioni aveva addirittura pensato all'aborto o alla finzione,cioè far fimta che il figlio era del marito di lei!)...lei non se la filava proprio! poi quando ha saputo che era una balla, ha iniziato a dire cose tipo: non la biasimo, chissà come sta....ecc...Mah...Boh...vabbè le mie idee su sta storie le ho espresse anche abbastanza! Viva il macho!


----------



## Old paco (22 Aprile 2007)

simo ha detto:


> Beh ragazze sicuramente siete molto piu' indulgenti di me! e vi ammiro x questo!
> è vero il disastro è stato fatto in due, ma lui fino a quando non ha saputo che la storia della gravidanza era una bufala, era preoccupatissimo per la sua famiglia(non voglio perdere i miei figli, mia moglie...tra le soluzioni aveva addirittura pensato all'aborto o alla finzione,cioè far fimta che il figlio era del marito di lei!)...lei non se la filava proprio! poi quando ha saputo che era una balla, ha iniziato a dire cose tipo: non la biasimo, chissà come sta....ecc...Mah...Boh...vabbè le mie idee su sta storie le ho espresse anche abbastanza! *Viva il macho![/*quote]
> 
> Eh, Simo! Con stà storia del macho, duro, puro! Sai cosa avrei dovuto fare? Sbattermene dei miei sensi di colpa famigliare e continuare a farmi delle meravigliose... ma per favore....


----------



## Old paco (22 Aprile 2007)

simo ha detto:


> Beh ragazze sicuramente siete molto piu' indulgenti di me! e vi ammiro x questo!
> è vero il disastro è stato fatto in due, ma lui fino a quando non ha saputo che la storia della gravidanza era una bufala, era preoccupatissimo per la sua famiglia(non voglio perdere i miei figli, mia moglie...tra le soluzioni aveva addirittura pensato all'aborto o alla finzione,cioè far fimta che il figlio era del marito di lei!)...lei non se la filava proprio! poi quando ha saputo che era una balla, ha iniziato a dire cose tipo: non la biasimo, chissà come sta....ecc...Mah...Boh...vabbè le mie idee su sta storie le ho espresse anche abbastanza! Viva il macho!


E poi ti ricordo che era stata lei due mesi fa a dire basta ed io avevo accettato la sua decisione senza farmi sentire per due mesi....ho sbagliato a farmi risentire, ma lei....


----------



## Old simo (22 Aprile 2007)

*Paco*



paco ha detto:


> simo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Beh ragazze sicuramente siete molto piu' indulgenti di me! e vi ammiro x questo!
> ...


----------



## Old paco (22 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Hai ragione Verena, ma come hai detto sei tu che ha realizzato la situazione ed hai mollato da signora....... il problema è che, nonostante avesse "delle ragioni" (la ragione l'avrebbe avuta non tradendo) ha scelto di fingere una gravidanza... Per me sono sullo stesso piano.
> Bruja
> 
> p.s. x Trottolino
> *Hai ragione anche tu, ora lui deve analizzare cosa non funzioni con la moglie, ma analizzerei anche il fatto che forse lui potrebbe essere arrivato al tradimento anche per un concorso di "illusione sul perduto amore", amore che se fosse stato vissuto all'epoca forse sarebbe stato molto meno idilliaco nel ricordo.*




E' una delle cose più sensate che abbia letto. Sai che è una cosa che mi sono chiesto più volte? La passione comunque c'è stata e di brutto. Non mi sembra il caso di andare nei particolari ma penso che una sensualità di un certo tipo non si possa sottovalutare in nessun rapporto. Per me è stato grande ma per lei credo ancora di più.....ma che senso avrebbe tutto quello che ha fatto altrimenti?


----------



## Old Ari (23 Aprile 2007)

paco ha detto:


> E poi ti ricordo che era stata lei due mesi fa a dire basta ed io avevo accettato la sua decisione senza farmi sentire per due mesi....ho sbagliato a farmi risentire, ma lei....


Ora viene anche fuori che è stata lei a dire basta.....
Mah....a parte il comportamento di lei, condivisibile o meno, criticabile o meno, chi se ne frega, non è mica lei che sta parlando con noi.
Qui abbiamo un uomo che si è portato a letto una donna dicendole delle balle incredibili, l'ha usata fin quando gli andava bene. Lei ha detto basta e lui si è defilato. Viene fuori il casino e lui decanta l'amore per i figli e per la moglie. Finito il casino e passata la paura, ricomincia a dire quanto ha amato l'amante....
Ragazzi, che schifo! Niente rispetto per l'amante, niente rispetto per la moglie. 
Non raccontiamoci che ha capito di aver fatto una cazzata. Se non ofsse stata l'amante a dire basta sarebbe ancora li a scopazzare. 
E poi....quale cazzata? Di perdere un matrimonio facciata? Bella roba. Davvero. Si tiene la moglie pur non amandola. Il dolore non è nell'aver fatto una cosa orribile alla donna che ama, no, perchè la moglie non la ama...

A tutte poi, mi stupisce che non diciate niente in favore di quella povera donna che è a casa e che è ignara di tutto....ma forse è giusto che si tenga un uomo così?
Oppure quello che conta alla fin fine è che il matrimonio sia unito? Non importa su che basi, ma che sia unito....
Mah!


----------



## Bruja (23 Aprile 2007)

*Air*

Hai ragione nessuno ha pensato alla moglie, ma non sempre stiamo a valutare le collateralità di una storia, benchè ci siano.
Lui è quello che è e lo ha anche capito credo, l'altra è stata "illusa" ma si è ripresa alla svelta, e la moglie forse beneficierà del fatto che lui si è reso conto che questa avventura stava per fargli perdere davvero quello che conta.
Non che trovi particolarmente virile il suo comportamento, ma l'errore capita a tutti, ha sbagliato, speriamo che questo errore gli permetta di non ricarderci mai più.... un po' come a te la fanciulla che ha deluso impedirà di ricadere in queste seduzioni da brigolage, in cui più che una storia sentimentale o sessuale sembra ci sia una compartecipazione tacita e usuale.  
Il fatto che paco voglia mantenere un ricordo decente della sua ex amante (perchè ormai questa è) è solo il desiderio di non vedere lo squallore che entrambi hanno messo in questa storia, lui agendo sconsideratamente e tirando poi i remi in barca in modo davvero sbrigativo e lei nel rifarsi in maniera efficace ma sgangherata, e questo ha minato per sempre il bel ricordo dei tempi andati!
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (23 Aprile 2007)

paco ha detto:


> [/b]
> 
> Non mi sembra il caso di andare nei particolari ma penso che una sensualità di un certo tipo non si possa sottovalutare in nessun rapporto. Pe*r me è stato grande ma per lei credo ancora di più.....*ma che senso avrebbe tutto quello che ha fatto altrimenti?


Immodesto, tsk!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio


----------



## Old Ari (23 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Hai ragione nessuno ha pensato alla moglie, ma non sempre stiamo a valutare le collateralità di una storia, benchè ci siano.
> Lui è quello che è e lo ha anche capito credo, l'altra è stata "illusa" ma si è ripresa alla svelta, e *la moglie forse beneficierà del fatto che lui si è reso conto che questa avventura stava per fargli perdere davvero quello che conta.*
> Non che trovi particolarmente virile il suo comportamento, ma l'errore capita a tutti, ha sbagliato, speriamo che questo errore gli permetta di non ricarderci mai più.... un po' come a te la fanciulla che ha deluso impedirà di ricadere in queste seduzioni da brigolage, in cui più che una storia sentimentale o sessuale sembra ci sia una compartecipazione tacita e usuale.
> Il fatto che paco voglia mantenere un ricordo decente della sua ex amante (perchè ormai questa è) è solo il desiderio di non vedere lo squallore che entrambi hanno messo in questa storia, lui agendo sconsideratamente e tirando poi i remi in barca in modo davvero sbrigativo e lei nel rifarsi in maniera efficace ma sgangherata, e questo ha minato per sempre il bel ricordo dei tempi andati!
> Bruja


Bru buongiorno,
io sono Ari...Air è un'altro.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




A prte questo...scusa la moglie di cosa deve beneficiare???? Di avere in casa un uomo che non la ama?!?!?!
E quello che conta cosa sarebbe per lui? La comodità della colf? Vabbè....se è questo il senso....
Ripeto. Un bel matrimonio di facciata in cui però si fanno i conti senza l'oste....e l'oste purtroppo non potrà mai avere voce in capitolo


----------



## Verena67 (23 Aprile 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> Bru buongiorno,
> io sono Ari...Air è un'altro....
> 
> 
> ...



Concordo in pieno, Ari! L'hai letta l'ultima trovata del mio ex? Nel thread "Bigamia o divorzio all'italiana"?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Un altro esemplare alla Paco. Penso pero' di essermi però comportata piu' da signora della sua ex 

	
	
		
		
	


	









bacio!


----------



## Old paco (23 Aprile 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> Ora viene anche fuori che è stata lei a dire basta.....
> Mah....a parte il comportamento di lei, condivisibile o meno, criticabile o meno, chi se ne frega, non è mica lei che sta parlando con noi.
> Qui abbiamo un uomo che si è portato a letto una donna dicendole delle balle incredibili, l'ha usata fin quando gli andava bene. Lei ha detto basta e lui si è defilato. Viene fuori il casino e lui decanta l'amore per i figli e per la moglie. Finito il casino e passata la paura, ricomincia a dire quanto ha amato l'amante....
> Ragazzi, che schifo! Niente rispetto per l'amante, niente rispetto per la moglie.
> ...


 
Oh, non credevo che il mondo fosse pieno di luci, che gli amori eterni sono la normalità della vita di tutti i giorni. Sei molto fortunata a vivere la vita in piena coerenza. Io ammetto di saper essere coerente... vorrei prorpio vedere quante volte si è coerento con se stessi. Certo che la vittima è mia moglie, ma la vita non è una riga dritta!


----------



## Verena67 (23 Aprile 2007)

paco ha detto:


> Oh, non credevo che il mondo fosse pieno di luci, che gli amori eterni sono la normalità della vita di tutti i giorni. Sei molto fortunata a vivere la vita in piena coerenza. Io ammetto di saper essere coerente... vorrei prorpio vedere quante volte si è coerento con se stessi. Certo che la vittima è mia moglie, ma la vita non è una riga dritta!


Ari è coerente, nonchè vittima della Coerenza di un altro con le "righe storte", vero, Ari?!

Bacio!


----------



## Old Ari (23 Aprile 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ari è coerente, nonchè vittima della Coerenza di un altro con le "righe storte", vero, Ari?!
> 
> Bacio!


Perfetto Vere.
Diciamolo pure Paco...non è tanto difficile essere coerenti, basta guardare al di là del proprio buon conto....ma costa troppa fatica per chi è come voi.
Ah...domenticavo... gioca con la tua vita non con quella degli altri, la riga storta la fai vivere a tua moglie non a te....è tanto, troppo facile farsi belli o brutti alle spalle degli altri.


----------



## Old paco (23 Aprile 2007)

*Ai moralisti integrali*

Perfetto!!! Vedo che sono entrato in un forum di moralisti integrali ed io, essere abietto, scarafaggo, spazzatura della vita umana non sono degno di conversare con rispetto con alcuni di voi. Tolgo il disturbo. Accetto sempre le critiche, ma le paternali moralistiche proprio non le digerisco. Sono sicuro che Ari sarebbe pronta a lapidarmi se potesse incontrarmi. Tutto queste parole spese a mio discredito le troverei congrue se fosse stata mia moglie a pronunciarle. Cara Ari, se mi fossi posto nessun problema non credi che starei meglio? Opinioni sono opinioni ma tu mi sembra che stai esagerando. Forse il tuo vissuto è molto diverso dal mio e così ci troviamo su due strade completamente divergenti. Devo raccontarti la mia vita? Vuoi sapere perchè sono quello che sono? Mah, a te basta poco per trarre le tue conseguenze


----------



## Old Ari (23 Aprile 2007)

paco ha detto:


> Perfetto!!! Vedo che sono entrato in un forum di moralisti integrali ed io, essere abietto, scarafaggo, spazzatura della vita umana non sono degno di conversare con rispetto con alcuni di voi. Tolgo il disturbo. Accetto sempre le critiche, ma le paternali moralistiche proprio non le digerisco. Sono sicuro che Ari sarebbe pronta a lapidarmi se potesse incontrarmi.


Guarda, potessi lo farei volentieri ma...non posso.
Sai qual'è il problema? E' tutto quello che hai fatto ma che ANCORA stai facendo.
Tu hai ingannato la tua amante, ma non ti senti un verme per questo, no. Anzi, non perdi occasione per dire"Ma lei ha fatto....ma lei ha detto". Prenditi le tue colpe e non piangerti addosso.
Inoltre STAI FACENDO un'altra cosa orribile a tua moglie....ma da questo non ti senti assolutamente sfiorato,.... E bada bene, non parlo del tradimento fatto, ma del restare con lei non amandola. E solo perchè per l'ennesima volta non hai palle per fare. Solo perchè è troppo faticoso rinunciare alle ciabatte e alla poltrona.E' troppo faticoso lasciare agli altri la libertà di essere amati.
E' questo il problema che non hai ancora capito. E' per questo che ti lapiderei. non certo per il tuo tradimento.
Intorti le persone di belle parole quando e come ti pare, rigiri le cose a tuo favore....Questa è mancanza di rispetto, e la cosa più grave è che non ti interessa.


----------



## Old paco (23 Aprile 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> Guarda, potessi lo farei volentieri ma...non posso.
> Sai qual'è il problema? E' tutto quello che hai fatto ma che ANCORA stai facendo.
> Tu hai ingannato la tua amante, ma non ti senti un verme per questo, no. Anzi, non perdi occasione per dire"Ma lei ha fatto....ma lei ha detto". Prenditi le tue colpe e non piangerti addosso.
> Inoltre STAI FACENDO un'altra cosa orribile a tua moglie....ma da questo non ti senti assolutamente sfiorato,.... E bada bene, non parlo del tradimento fatto, ma del restare con lei non amandola. E solo perchè per l'ennesima volta non hai palle per fare. Solo perchè è troppo faticoso rinunciare alle ciabatte e alla poltrona.E' troppo faticoso lasciare agli altri la libertà di essere amati.
> ...


Io non ho ingannato la mia amante ma mia moglie, sia ben chiaro! Credi che dire a mia moglie ho fatto lo strxxxo con un altra le sollevi l'animo? Poltrona e ciabatte? Ma che ne sai tu di poltrone e ciabatte? Pensi che i miei figli farebbero salti di gioia se sapessero la verità? Ho fatto una caxxata a cui cerco di rimediare, per te invece avrei dovuto andare avanti o non iniziare mai. Purtroppo la vita si fa con il vissuto.


----------



## Old Ari (23 Aprile 2007)

paco ha detto:


> Io non ho ingannato la mia amante ma mia moglie, sia ben chiaro! Credi che dire a mia moglie ho fatto lo strxxxo con un altra le sollevi l'animo? Poltrona e ciabatte? Ma che ne sai tu di poltrone e ciabatte? Pensi che i miei figli farebbero salti di gioia se sapessero la verità? Ho fatto una caxxata a cui cerco di rimediare, per te invece avrei dovuto andare avanti o non iniziare mai. Purtroppo la vita si fa con il vissuto.


No tesoro caro. E' quello che dovresti fare adesso che non va.
lo vedi che non capisci? Non è la cazzata che hai fatto il problema. E' quello che stai facendo.
Tua moglie non è una bambola di cui puoi decidere quello che ti pare.
Tua moglie è un essere umano che ha il diritto di stare con una persona che la ami. O questo ti sembra tanto assurdo?


----------



## Bruja (23 Aprile 2007)

*Ari*

Scusa il fraintendimento di nick, comunque tu sei su un piano giudicatorio che io non ho fatto mio.
Non ho mai detto che si sia comportato bene, ma adesso quale sarebbe la soluzione per te, che confessasse tutto alla moglie e, forse, saltasse la famiglia? Certo sarebbe etico e coerente, ma lo sarebbe con una coerenza che lui non ha mai dimostrato. Quindi va bene che lui si sia comportato male, va bene che non abbia trattatoi da gran sognora la sua "amante; che anche lei di signorile aveva pochino, ma chi ci garantisce che sua moglie, in fondo possa non essere in grado di affrontare una simile prova. 
Credo piuttosto che lui debba far passare qualche tempo e ppi, in caso, cercando le parole ed i dovuti modi possa metterla al corrente, sempre dimostrando pentimento e parlando della sua fortuna di avere una moglie come lui la possa in qualche modo informare.

Il senso è che, forse, ci sono donne che possono accettare compromessi, e non si tratta di fare facile ironia sulle colf, in fondo, se proprio vogliamo mettere tutti i puntini sulle i.... non diciamo sempre che quando c'è un malessere o una situazione in cui nasce il tradimento, se ci si prestasse attenzione, qualche avvisaglia la si avrebbe. Insomma siamo tutti pronti a parlare di concorsi di colpa, ma poi ne usufruiamo a seconda di ciò che ci viene detto e noi stabiliamo debba essere.
Quanto ai matrimoni di facciata, hai detto una grande veritàò, ma tu quanti ne conosci di assolutamente al di sopra di ogni sospetti "di facciata".... Io che conosco parecchia gente, posso dirti che di matrimoni in cui ci sia trasparenza, sincerità, stima e rispetto ne conosco forse una decina.
Lo riaffermo, paco dovrebbe parlare con la moglie prima di tutto delle sue debolezze, e poi confessare anche le scivolate, ma che un uomo che ha tradito, l'abbia fatta franca e rientri intonso nell'alveo familiare, a me non scatena istinti da Toirquemada. Mi pare, purtroppo, che sia cosa talmente di tutti i giorni che paco è solo uno fra i tanti. Questo non lo assolve, sia chiaro, ma accidenti lo rende quasi "normale" riguardo ai termini dei tradimenti standard o se preferisci di molte "normalità" altrui.
Bruja


p.s. Va da sè che se paco si rende conto di NON amare più sua moglie, e di non poterle offrire una vita a cui certamente lei ha diritto, quale anche un futuro d'amore, di rispetto e di considerazione, tanto vale che valuti di prendere una strada diversa, ma questo non era l'argomento del dibattere.  Paco dovrà valutare se preferisce vivere da uomo o da
"residente familiare", e su questo potremo discutere al di là del problema "amante".
La sensazione è che nonostante tutto paco stia peggio di quel che crede, e il suo voler salvare i "buoni sentimenti" sia in casa che fuori sia figlio di un senso di colpa che non riesce a stabilizzare.


----------



## Old paco (23 Aprile 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> *Tua moglie è un essere umano che ha il diritto di stare con una persona che la ami. O questo ti sembra tanto assurdo?*


Ed io ho deciso di volerla amare, ma non è che schioccando due dita le cose tornano nella loro condizione originale. Io mi stò impegnando a farlo ed a mia moglie devo il massimio rispetto come lo devo ai miei figli. Bisognerebbe che tu conoscessi tutta la storia per poter comprendere quello che mi è accaduto.


----------



## Old paco (23 Aprile 2007)

*Dirlo o no*



Bruja ha detto:


> *Credo piuttosto che lui debba far passare qualche tempo e ppi, in caso, cercando le parole ed i dovuti modi possa metterla al corrente, sempre dimostrando pentimento e parlando della sua fortuna di avere una moglie come lui la possa in qualche modo informare.*




*Bruja, io credo che se venisse a scoprirlo non ne trarrebbe nessun giovamento ne lei, ne io, ne la coppia e nemmeno i figli. Se non pensassi questo le avrei già confessato tutto. La cosa invece che devo assolutamente ed inderogabilmente fare è quella di darle il rispetto che le mancato. Riguardo all'altra donna non credo che abbia fatto un gesto eroico ad inscenare quella storia che poteva diventare drammatica. *
*Paco*


----------



## Old paco (23 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> 1)p.s. Va da sè che se paco si rende conto di NON amare più sua moglie, e di non poterle offrire una vita a cui certamente lei ha diritto, quale anche un futuro d'amore, di rispetto e di considerazione, tanto vale che valuti di prendere una strada diversa, ma questo non era l'argomento del dibattere. Paco dovrà valutare se preferisce vivere da uomo o da
> "residente familiare", e su questo potremo discutere al di là del problema "amante".
> 
> 
> 2)La sensazione è che nonostante tutto paco stia peggio di quel che crede, e il suo voler salvare i "buoni sentimenti" sia in casa che fuori sia figlio di un senso di colpa che non riesce a stabilizzare.


 
Riguardo al punto 1 avrei dovuto farlo prima ma ad ogni modo non tratto mia moglie senza rispetto o altro a cui ti riferisci. E se non sarà possibile continuare ad avere una vita insieme lo decideremmo di certo insieme. Non è una situazione di comodi restare a casa per avere il caffe pronto la mattina (me lo faccio io, come cambiare i pannolini ai bimbi, portarlin piscina, all'asilo e giocare insieme a loro)

Il punto 2 non l'ho ben compreso
Paco


----------



## Bruja (23 Aprile 2007)

*paco*



paco ha detto:


> [/b]
> 
> *Bruja, io credo che se venisse a scoprirlo non ne trarrebbe nessun giovamento ne lei, ne io, ne la coppia e nemmeno i figli. Se non pensassi questo le avrei già confessato tutto. La cosa invece che devo assolutamente ed inderogabilmente fare è quella di darle il rispetto che le mancato. Riguardo all'altra donna non credo che abbia fatto un gesto eroico ad inscenare quella storia che poteva diventare drammatica. *
> *Paco*


A me preme una sola cosa, tua moglie è ancora depositaria del tuo amore e del tuo rispetto nonostante tutto? Perchè scusa se lo dico, ma l'impressione è che tu sia proprio l'esempio dell'occasione fa l'uomo ladro.
La tua ex è diventata il crogiuolo delle tue insoddisfazione ed hai pensato che il ricordo dell'oro del suo amore potesse ridarti lo stesso "minerale"; hai trovato dell'ottone e ti sei reso conto forse neppure scientemente che non valeva la candela, quindi il tuo rientro in famiglia è dovuto sì a senso di responsabilità e timore di pèerdere qualcosa di cui opa apprezzi il valore, ma anche perchè dall'atra parte non c'era assolutamente ragione di mettersi in discussione stante quello che si è rivelato nerlla relazione.
Io saarò anche una serpe, ma la delusione che hai dato alla tua ex nel tornare sbrigativamente in famiglia è dovuta al fatto che la trasgressione, per quanto ce la decanti, non valeva alcun rischio. Non sto a dire se sia giusto o sbagliato e se ti sia comportato bene o male, ma evita ti prego, di rimpiangere chi non ti aveva convinto allora e non ti ha convinto neppure alla prova dei fatti adesso.
In una cosa dovevi essere più presente a te stesso, nel parlare chiaro alla ex dicendo che nonistante tutto non c'era più nulla dei sentimenti di un tempo, anche se ci avevate provato, senza mettere di mezzo il tuo ritorno da marito prodigo! Forse avresti evitato anche la penosa vaudeville della gravidanza..... 
Tutto questo per dire che il tuo è un tradimento come tutti gli altri, nè soffuso dall'alone del perduto amore, nè assolto dal fatto di averla "sfangata".
Credo che quello che tu puoi fare è rendere felice tua moglie ad oltranza, memore sempre del fatto che tu sai che il tuo debito con lei non sarà mai assolto se non con la più assoluta e totale dedizione, il solo rispetto non è proprio sufficiente!!!
Detto questo non ti metto in nessun girone dei dannati perchè, come ho detto, sei un "prodotto normale" della nostra società trasgressiva che continuamente tradisce e, spesso, se risolve in poco tempo come nel tuo caso, riesce a non farsi scoprire rientrando nei ranghi.
Bruja


----------



## Old paco (23 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> A me preme una sola cosa, tua moglie è ancora depositaria del tuo amore e del tuo rispetto nonostante tutto? Perchè scusa se lo dico, ma l'impressione è che tu sia proprio l'esempio dell'occasione fa l'uomo ladro.
> La tua ex è diventata il crogiuolo delle tue insoddisfazione ed hai pensato che il ricordo dell'oro del suo amore potesse ridarti lo stesso "minerale"; hai trovato dell'ottone e ti sei reso conto forse neppure scientemente che non valeva la candela, quindi il tuo rientro in famiglia è dovuto sì a senso di responsabilità e timore di pèerdere qualcosa di cui opa apprezzi il valore, ma anche perchè dall'atra parte non c'era assolutamente ragione di mettersi in discussione stante quello che si è rivelato nerlla relazione.
> Io saarò anche una serpe, ma la delusione che hai dato alla tua ex nel tornare sbrigativamente in famiglia è dovuta al fatto che la trasgressione, per quanto ce la decanti, non valeva alcun rischio. Non sto a dire se sia giusto o sbagliato e se ti sia comportato bene o male, ma evita ti prego, di rimpiangere chi non ti aveva convinto allora e non ti ha convinto neppure alla prova dei fatti adesso.
> In una cosa dovevi essere più presente a te stesso, nel parlare chiaro alla ex dicendo che nonistante tutto non c'era più nulla dei sentimenti di un tempo, anche se ci avevate provato, senza mettere di mezzo il tuo ritorno da marito prodigo! Forse avresti evitato anche la penosa vaudeville della gravidanza.....
> ...


 
Un bacio per le parole scritte...
Paco


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (23 Aprile 2007)

paco ha detto:


> [/b]
> 
> *Bruja, io credo che se venisse a scoprirlo non ne trarrebbe nessun giovamento ne lei, ne io, ne la coppia e nemmeno i figli. Se non pensassi questo le avrei già confessato tutto. La cosa invece che devo assolutamente ed inderogabilmente fare è quella di darle il rispetto che le mancato. Riguardo all'altra donna non credo che abbia fatto un gesto eroico ad inscenare quella storia che poteva diventare drammatica. *
> *Paco*


 
Caro Paco,
io ho una moglie e due bimbi piccoli, mi sono innamorato di un'altra e sarei stato pronto a fare il grande salto... lei non solo ha detto no ma ora è in attesa di un bimbo del marito. Finita la storia - che per me, come amanti, non aveva senso tenere in piedi - mi sono guardato dentro ho cercato di capire dove avevo sbagliato, cosa mi aveva allontanato, come mai mi ero subito innamorato; ho fatto e sto facendo grandissima autocritica. mi sono dato un tempo, ragionevole, per tentare di farla felice, di vederla sorridere di nuovo,di scoprire certi sguardi di ritrovare la complicità perduta. E' un percorso difficile da percorrere con umiltà, e l'unica cosa da non dirsi e: "vedi come sono stato bravo? ho rinunciato, alla libertà a tutto e sono qui, da Te. Nel mio caso - ma è slo la mia esperienza  il dialogo gioca un ruolo determinante al pari della fisicità. Ma credo che sia infinitamente più difficile parlare, essere vicini, piuttosto che togliersi i vestiti .... soprattutto per me che ho una bella molte e che , solo guardarla, mi piace e mi dà una sensazione positiva. Però parlare, mettersi in discussione capire dove ho sbagliato io e - anche - quali sono le sue responsabilità è, ripeto, un cammino tortuoso che,  (per onestà devo dirlo) anche la presenza dei bambini non può da sola giustificare . Certo che è largo il solco, si è lontani  per poter ricostruire (sopratuttto come io vorrei) ma... sento che devo tentare con tutto me stesso anche se, per una volta, in tutto questo, vorrei tenere in considerazione una cosa più di tutti: il bene di mia moglie e il fatto che lei voglia restare accanto a me. Un grande in bocca al lupo.
bastardo dentro


----------



## Old paco (23 Aprile 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Caro Paco,
> io ho una moglie e due bimbi piccoli, mi sono innamorato di un'altra e sarei stato pronto a fare il grande salto... lei non solo ha detto no ma ora è in attesa di un bimbo del marito. Finita la storia - che per me, come amanti, non aveva senso tenere in piedi - mi sono guardato dentro ho cercato di capire dove avevo sbagliato, cosa mi aveva allontanato, come mai mi ero subito innamorato; ho fatto e sto facendo grandissima autocritica. mi sono dato un tempo, ragionevole, per tentare di farla felice, di vederla sorridere di nuovo,di scoprire certi sguardi di ritrovare la complicità perduta. E' un percorso difficile da percorrere con umiltà, e l'unica cosa da non dirsi e: "vedi come sono stato bravo? ho rinunciato, alla libertà a tutto e sono qui, da Te. Nel mio caso - ma è slo la mia esperienza il dialogo gioca un ruolo determinante al pari della fisicità. Ma credo che sia infinitamente più difficile parlare, essere vicini, piuttosto che togliersi i vestiti .... soprattutto per me che ho una bella molte e che , solo guardarla, mi piace e mi dà una sensazione positiva. Però parlare, mettersi in discussione capire dove ho sbagliato io e - anche - quali sono le sue responsabilità è, ripeto, un cammino tortuoso che, (per onestà devo dirlo) anche la presenza dei bambini non può da sola giustificare . Certo che è largo il solco, si è lontani per poter ricostruire (sopratuttto come io vorrei) ma... sento che devo tentare con tutto me stesso anche se, per una volta, in tutto questo, vorrei tenere in considerazione una cosa più di tutti: il bene di mia moglie e il fatto che lei voglia restare accanto a me. Un grande in bocca al lupo.
> bastardo dentro


 
Condivido quasi del tutto il tuo percorso e sono felice per te che sei riuscito a fermarti in tempo....

Grazie
Paco


----------

